# نجوم سطعت فى سماء منتدانا..متجدد .. ...



## اني بل (6 مايو 2015)

نجوم منتدى  الكنيسة العربية

أعضاءمنتدى الكنيسة الحلوين :
دوماً هنالك      نجوم      في السماء تضيء لنا ليالينا 
وتوجد     نجوم     أيضاً أضاءت سماء     منتدى الكنيسة العربية
وأعطت الكثير بدون كلل أو ملل ولا زالت تعطي
ولا تنتظر المقابل 

قلوب تنبض بالحب وتغرس الخير والأمل 
وتبعت البهجة تحاول زرع بصمتها هنا وهناك 
لتصنع لها بصمة في جميع الأقسام
وقبل أن تصنع بصمة في الأقسام 
تركوا لهم أثر طيب في قلوبنا

منهم من رحل عنا 
ومنهم من لا يزال بيننا

هذا الموضوع سوف يتضمن دوماً أبرز النجوم 


 

 


 التي لمعت وسطعت في أسرتنا

وفي كل أسبوع سنختار نجم أو نجمة 
لنشكرهم على جهودهم ومساعدهتم لنا 
بالإرتقاء بهذا المنتدى وجعله من أهم 
 المنتديات


 








والآن مع ضيفنا الأول.. وهو نجم     نجوم     هذا الصرح الشامخ ليس محاباه .. لأنه يبذل الجهد الجهيد ويسهر الليالى ويعانى بردها الشديد .. دون كلل أو ملل يعمل ليل نهار من أجلنا .. 
والآن قد عرفتموه .. نجمنا هو :-


يتبع ....


----------



## اني بل (6 مايو 2015)

نجم ولا كل النجوم نجم يلمع بشدة بدون توقف ...
نجم يجعلك تقف له احتراما وتقديرااا ووفاءااا عربون محبة لجهوده وتضحياته ومحبته المتفانية 
نجم تنظر اله ولا تتعب ولا تكل من النظر اليه لأنه مبهج للنظر ..يخترق القلب بدون استأذان
قدوة بكل مافي الكلمة من معنى ...فهو الى جانب هذا وذاك 
انسان مؤمن بربنا ذو اخلاق رفيعة ...
حينما سألت عن من تجد في المنتدى حكيما" ...لم يخطر ببالي سوى ...النهيسي ..
حكيم وقنوع ومحب واب حنون بشهادة الجميع ..
لايزعل احداااا وطيب الى أبعد الحدود 
شهادتي بك مجروحة ياغالي 
واللي ذكر قليل على نجم من انشط النجوم وارقهم واحبهم لأفئدة الجميع 
حماك الله ورعاك ياغالي وادامك ذخراااا وعطاءااا 
ربنا يباركك 

يتبع 

رح أذكر بعض من مجهوداته ومشاركاته القيمة واللي بيحب يبدي رأيه 
الموضوع للجميع وبيحب يسألوه أسئلة روحية وزمنية بس أرجو ان تكون بعيدة عن الخصوصية ...


----------



## اني بل (6 مايو 2015)

نجمنا الرائع النهيسي 
حابة اسألك ؟؟؟
بعد هالمسيرة المظفرة مع الرب وخبرتك المميزة شو العلامة الفارقة اللي اثرت فيك وظلت راسخة ببالك ؟؟؟
وشو بتحب تقول نصيحة لكل مين حابب يقتفي أثر هالمسيرة المميزة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (6 مايو 2015)

*النهيسى



*

*خادم المسيح*


----------



## اني بل (7 مايو 2015)

اجمالي المشاركات
*النهيسى



 *

*خادم المسيح*




إجمالي المشاركات: 90,594
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 36.61
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها النهيسى
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها النهيسى
الالبومات المنشأة بواسطة النهيسى


----------



## النهيسى (8 مايو 2015)

*شكرا لمحبتك  الفياضه وقلبك الطيب جدا

ربنا يفرح قلبك
*​


----------



## aymonded (9 مايو 2015)

الأخ العزيز النهيسي من الشخصيات المُميزة في المنتدى حقيقي والكل بيحبه من غير حتى لما يشوفه أو حتى يتعرف بيه، ربنا يهبه نعمة فوق نعمة وفرح لا يزول ويشبعه من دسم نعمتنه الحلو دائماً ـ وأشكرك على اهتمامك ومحبتك ولفت النظر لشخصيات مهمة في المنتدى؛ النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 مايو 2015)

*النهيسى بااااختصار اب رائع قلما يجود الزمان بمثله
*​


----------



## اني بل (9 مايو 2015)

إذا بتحبوا تسالوه أي سؤال روحي او شخصي بس يكون بعيد عن الخصوصية ؟؟؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 مايو 2015)

الاستاذ العزيز - النهيسى
شخصية جميلة ومحبوبة للجميع
متواضع جدا وخادم للرب
بكل صدق واخلاص


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 مايو 2015)

*احب اساله عن مدى امكانية سيطرة الانسان على اعصابه فى حالاته العامه ضد المشاعر الشاذه مثل الخوف والغضب والحزن واقول الشاذه ليس بسبب سلبيتها ولكن بسبب اتمرارها كاسلوب حياه.
*


----------



## tamav maria (9 مايو 2015)

*
**
 بكـــل بساطـــة أقول
 شكرا
اخونا الغالي النهيسي 

 بالفعـــل تستحق معنـــى هــذه الكلـــمة
 أنا بالنسبة لي كان يشجعني اول ما اشتركت في المنتدى 
 وكان دوماً أول من يرد على مواضيعي وأحياناً 
 كان الوحيد الذي يرد بكل صدق وأمانة حسيت 
 بطيبة قلبه وشخصيته المحترمة ربنا يسعد 
 أيامك وينـــــور طريقك
 وبصراحة تواجدك بالمنتدى يبعث
 ألأمن والتفاؤل في النفس
 كلماتي قد تكون بسيطة ولكنها نابعة 
 من القلب
 ربنا يديم حياتك

اشكرك اني لاهتمامك وتقديرك للاعضاء
 *​


----------



## peace_86 (9 مايو 2015)

*الأخ النهيسي العزيز

هو من الناس الطيبين الصبورين الهادئين .. 
على الرغم من عدم وجود أي حوارات بيننا لكن وجوده يعتبر مهم جداً للمنتدى بل وأساسي وأحد أعمدة المنتدى.

شكراً للأخت الفاضلة آني بل على هذا الموضوع الرائع..

الرب يباركك*


----------



## انت مهم (9 مايو 2015)

فعلا كلامك في مكانه شخصيه محترمه قديره يخدم الرب بتواضع وهدوء..
بكل قلبي اصلي الرب يباركك اخي الغالي ويحفظك ويعطيك الصحه والعافيه..


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 مايو 2015)

مهما قولت مش هوفى استاذ نهيسى حقه 
فهو مثال الخادم الامين اللى دايما بيشجع كل الاعضاء
كله محبه للجميع بأفتقاده الدايم 
ومواضيع الجميله المميزه 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك استاذ نهيسى 

بجد اختيار رائع انى ربنا يباركك حبيبتى


----------



## soul & life (10 مايو 2015)

شكرا آنى بل للموضوع الجميل لانك بتلقى الضوء على شخصيات من اروع ما تكون
وبصراحة اختيارك الاول صائب جدا  أستاذ النهيسى خادم بصفات ملائكية 
 هادىء جدا ويعمل فى صمت وبمحبة قوية للجميع 
 بدعو له الرب يباركه ويباارك فى خدمته الرائعة ويثمرها اكثر واكثر


----------



## candy shop (10 مايو 2015)

النهيسى من الناس اللى صعب يتلخص فى كلمتين او سطرين
لانه بالفعل اب لكثيرين فى المنتدى واخ طيب وحنون لكثيرين فى المنتدى وانا اولهم
لانه بتميز بقلب ابيض  وطيبه مفيش بعد كده وروح جميله وخدمه ممتازه محبه فياضه
اختيارك رائع انى 
​


----------



## النهيسى (10 مايو 2015)

*من كل قلبى ومحبتى ليكم أشكركم أعزائى الغاليين على جمال ردكم وشعوركم المحب نحوى ربنا يبارك حياتكم ومهما قلت لن أقدر أن اوفيكم حقكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (10 مايو 2015)

احب اساله عن مدى امكانية سيطرة الانسان على اعصابه فى حالاته العامه ضد المشاعر الشاذه مثل الخوف والغضب والحزن واقول الشاذه ليس بسبب سلبيتها ولكن بسبب اتمرارها كاسلوب حياه.

من وجهه نظرى  الخوف والحزن شيئ طبيعى  يعيش مع كل انسان بدرجات 
لكن  الغضب هو اللى محتاج  تدريب للتخلص منه قبل الغضب يجب ان يفكر الانسان لحظات فى نتيجه هذا الغضب
لأنه بالغضب قد
يفقد صديق 
يفقد سلامه مع نفسه والمحيطين به


----------



## اني بل (11 مايو 2015)

بعد هالمسيرة المظفرة مع الرب وخبرتك المميزة شو العلامة الفارقة اللي اثرت فيك وظلت راسخة ببالك ؟؟؟
وشو بتحب تقول نصيحة لكل مين حابب يقتفي أثر هالمسيرة المميزة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2015)

نجمة لايمكن إلا ان تخلع القبعة لها احتراما" حين تراااها ...







نجمة سطعت في سماء منتدانا ..لسنوات ...وسنوات 
ومازالت تسطع بشدة لتبهرك ...لترنو النظر إليها ...دون كلل ولاملل
لم أسمع أو ارى يوما" انها كلت وسئمت ، بل مازالت تعطي ..وتعطي من نور من انار قلبها 
وجعلها النجمة الأكثر تالقا" ولمعانا" ....






إنها ....أمة 
امة النجمة ...أمة الأم ..امة الخبرة والحكمة والمثابرة والتضحية والعطاء ...
نجمة تفرض احترامها وعشقها على الكل بتواضع آخاذ وصبر ملفت ، تدخل الأفئدة دون استئذان .
مهما قلت واسلفت ...فالكلام قليل أمام حبها وعطفها وتواضعها وتفانيها في خدمة الرب ..
وفي خدمة الأمانة الموضوعة على عاتقها .....


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2015)

حابة اسألك ماما أمة ؟؟؟؟
1-في فترة من الفترات حسيتي أنك ماعاد قادرة تعطي أكثر كمالسابق ؟؟؟
2-شو اللي اتغير بأمة ساعة مادخل الرب قلبها وغيرها ؟؟؟
3-شو النصائح اللي ممكن تقدميها لجيل الرب الجديد ؟؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2015)

*أمة



*

*اخدم بفرح*









إجمالي المشاركات: 9,623
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 3.82
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها أمة
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها أمة


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2015)

اللي حابب يسأل ماما امة سؤال روحي او شخصي بس يكون بعيد عن الخصوصية ؟؟؟؟
المجال مفتوح لكل النجوم ...
والحقيقة كلكم نجوم ...


----------



## أَمَة (13 مايو 2015)

تسلمي يا *اني* على هذا الموضوع المميز. وأشكرك على اهتمامك في تنشيط المنتدى بمواضيع مختلفة. الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك.


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2015)

أمة قال:


> تسلمي يا *اني* على هذا الموضوع المميز. وأشكرك على اهتمامك في تنشيط المنتدى بمواضيع مختلفة. الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك.


----------



## أَمَة (13 مايو 2015)

أخجلتيني بكلامك الحلو الذي إن دل على شيء فهو يدل على الحلاوة النابعة من نفسك. صدقتِ: كلنا نجوم في سماء الرب.

قبل أن أرد على أسئلتك احب أن أرفع جزيل احترامي ومحبتي وتقديري لشخص أخي الحبيب الغالي *النهيسى* الذي يستحق فوق ما يقدر الكلام على قوله.


----------



## أَمَة (13 مايو 2015)

أرد على الأسئلة غدا بعد ما سمحتِ في رسالتك على الزوار 

الى اللقاء غدا بإذن الرب.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 مايو 2015)

السيدة العظيمة / امة
هى شخصية رائعة تحظى باحترام ومحبة الجميع
قلبها مملؤ بالمحبة والايمان خادمة للرب بصدق واخلاص


----------



## aymonded (13 مايو 2015)

وانا أشكرك مع الأم العزيزة أمة والأخ الحلو النهيسي لأجل تميزك ومواظبتك وإصرارك على إثراء المنتدى بالموضوعات باهتمام وعناية دائمة، وأشكر الله بمعرفتي بكل شخصية في المنتدى لأن كل واحد مميز فيه، بالرغم من اختلاف وجهات النظر في بعض الأحيان، لكن سنظل إخوة مهما ما كان لكل واحد نظره مختلفة، وهذا ما يُميزنا كلنا، واشكرك على اختيار العزيزة أمة لأنها فعلاً أمينه فيما تصنع بكل صدق بدون مبالغة، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً... النعمة معك ومع كل من يحب ربنا يسوع في عدم فساد آمين.
​


----------



## أَمَة (13 مايو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> حابة اسألك ماما أمة ؟؟؟؟
> 1-في فترة من الفترات حسيتي أنك ماعاد قادرة تعطي أكثر كمالسابق ؟؟؟
> 2-شو اللي اتغير بأمة ساعة مادخل الرب قلبها وغيرها ؟؟؟
> 3-شو النصائح اللي ممكن تقدميها لجيل الرب الجديد ؟؟؟؟




1- ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح هو وحده مصدر كل عطاء. هو الكرمة ونحن الأغصان. وطالما استمر الغصن متصلا بالكرمة يستمر في العطاء. 

صحيح أني مررت، ولا أزال أمر، بأوقات أشعر فيها بالضعف، ولكن أنهض منها، بنعمة ربي، قبل أن أقع تحت وطأتها، منتصرة على ضعفي، فتكون لي بركة جديدة أدركُ من خلالها قوة كلام الرب لبولس الرسول: «تَكْفِيكَ نِعْمَتِي، لأَنَّ قُوَّتِي فِي الضُّعْفِ تُكْمَلُ» فيكبر شعوري بمحبة الرب لنا ويزداد اتكالي الكامل عليه. 


2- بصراحة وبكل صدق وعرفان بنعمة ربي علي، لا أذكر أن قلبي كان يوما خاليا من الرب. وهذا هو سبب فرحي الدائم في الخدمة والعطاء.

3- تمسكوا بالرب واثبتوا فيه ولا تشكوا أبدا في محبته مهما حصل!!!! الخلاص لمن يثبت حتى النهاية.

عدو الخلاص يتربص للمؤمن منتظراً الفرصة المناسبة ليشككه في محبة الرب وأيضاً في وجوده. الفرص المناسبة كثيرة، منها على السبيل المثال وليس الحصر: 
-التعرض للاضطهاد بأنواعه المختلفة، فيأتي العدو ليقول لنا _أين الرب الذي تؤمن به، لو كان يحبك لرفع عنك هذا الاضطهاد_.
- المرض الذي لا شفاء منه. يقول العدو: _لو كان الله يحبك لماذا يسمح بهذا المرض وأنت الذي تخدمه وتحبه؟_
- فقدان رب أسرة أو أم أو إبن أو إبنة... يأتي الشيطان ليقول _أين هي محبة الله ؟ كيف يترك أسرة بدون أب أو أم، أو كيف يفجع والدين بموت إبن أو إبنة؟ _

هناك أمثلة أخرى كثيرة... ولكن، لنتذكر تجربة السيد يسوع المسيح ونتعظ منها. الشيطان لم يجرب الرب ولم يطلب منه أن يسأل الآب تحويل الحجارة إلى خبز عندما كان السيد يجلس حول الموائد، بل عندما كان صائما وأدركه الجوع، فقد استغل الشيطان ضعف الجوع والحاجة إلى الطعام، وهكذا يفعل معنا. 


فلنتمسك -وقت التجربة- بكلمة الرب وندحر أكاذيب عدو خلاصنا ونصفعه بتأكيد محبة الله لنا، قائلين، مكتوبٌ: "لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ."


----------



## grges monir (13 مايو 2015)

امة شخصية خادمة حقيقية
وجودها مكسب للجميع هنا بلا استثناء


----------



## Maran+atha (13 مايو 2015)

شكرا كثير للموضوع 
اختى الغالية اني بل 

حقا ابى الحبيب الغالي النهيسى
وايضا امى الحبيبة الغالية آمة 
لهم منا كل الحب والاحترام والتقدير 
نطلب من الهنا القدوس ان يحافظ عليهم ويديم خدمتهم 

ربنا يباركك ويعض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين.​


----------



## soul & life (14 مايو 2015)

برافو عليكى آنى بصراحة انتى بتختارى نجومنا فعلا  اختيارك موفق  ونشاطك ملحوظ  
الرب يباركك ويبارك فى خدمتك 

ماما أمة من اروع الشخصيات اللى ممكن تقابلها فى حياتك انا عن نفسى  مقبلتش اروع واحن منها  .. بداخلها نبع صافى من المحبة والاحتواء للجميع  للجميع بدون استثناء  
خادمة محبة للخدمة والمخدومين وفعلا بتخدم بفرح مهما كانت ظروفها صعبة ..
بشعر اننا محظوظين بوجودها وسطنا  وبتمنالها دوام الصحة والعافية ودايما يارب منورة الدنيا بحكمتها و محبتها للجميع


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 مايو 2015)

*أمه مكسب كبير جدا للمنتدى ولاعضائه *
*ربنا يخليها لينا دايما يارب*​


----------



## candy shop (14 مايو 2015)

لازم اشكرك جدا انى على اختيارك للغاليه على قلبى امه
الاخت الجميله والصديقه فى كل وقت والخادمه بمعنى الكلمه 
الاخلاص والتفانى فى المنتدى وتحليل المواقف وحل اى مشكله 
اى كلام قليل جدا عليها انا عن نفسى بحبها جدا جدا 
ربنا يكون معاها وتكون دايما خدمتها مثمره 
بحبك يا اجمل واطيب واحن قلب فى الدنيا​


----------



## أَمَة (14 مايو 2015)

من كل قلبي أشكركم إخوتي وأولادي بالمسيح كلكم:​ 
*حبيب يسوع*
*aymonded*
*grges Monir*
*Maran+atha*
*soul & life* 
*سمعان الاخميمى*
*candy shop*

 مؤكدة لكم أن محبتنا لبعضنا هي سر فرحنا ومصدره، لأن الله محبة.
كلامكم الذي يدل على قلوبكم المفعمة بالمحبة 
يزيدني قوة وثبات في الخدمة - هنا في المنتدى وفي مرافق الحياة الأخرى.

الرب يزيدنا كلنا بركة فوق بركة ونعمة فوق نعمة
لنكون -كما يريد- نورا للعالم.​


----------



## Maran+atha (14 مايو 2015)

أمة قال:


> من كل قلبي أشكركم إخوتي وأولادي بالمسيح كلكم:​
> 
> *حبيب يسوع*
> *aymonded*
> ...


ارجو ربنا يسوع المسيح 
ان يحقق كل امنياتك  
آمين. آمين. آمين.​


----------



## أَمَة (14 مايو 2015)

Maran+atha قال:


> ارجو ربنا يسوع المسيح
> 
> ان يحقق كل امنياتك
> 
> آمين. آمين. آمين.​


 
تسلم وتدوم يا ابني بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح مخلصنا والهنا، وليتمجد اسمه في حياتك وأعمالك.


----------



## اني بل (15 مايو 2015)

كان نفسي حبيبتي وامي أقدملك وسام مميز يليق بشخصك الرائع مكتوب عليه اسمك مصمم خصيص إلك ...
أسفة ما عندي خبرة بهيك مواضيع ...
إلك وسام..فخري ..وللغالي النهيسي كماااان... منقوشة ... عليه أسمائكم الغالية على قلوبنا ...لكن اللي بيعزيني انو اسمائكم منقوشة ومحفورة في كف حبيبنا كلنا له كل المجد ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح ...


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 مايو 2015)

ماما امه هى بركه كبيره للمنتدى 
وهى اكتر من مجرد نجمه فى المنتدى 
تلاقى فيها هدوء وسلام نادرا ما تلاقيه فى حد 

ميرسى انى لأختيارك الجميل
 وتشجيعك وتنشيطك للمنتدى


----------



## اني بل (16 مايو 2015)

النجومية ليست معناها الشهرة بالمفهوم الدارج حسب الرؤية البشرية ....بل النجومية تعني حسب المفهوم الروحي : أخدم الرب بفرح رغم كل الصعوبات والتحديات ...أجيب ثمار تليق بالتوبة ، النجومية أحبّ للمنتهى ، واقتدي بمن مات لأجلي ، واكون قدوة لأخوتي بالعمل الصالح ....


----------



## اني بل (16 مايو 2015)

نجم يستحق التأمل والانبهار 
نجم لم يغب يوما" عن سماء منتدانا 







نجم يعتبر من انجح النجوم وأمكنهم واقدرهم في إدارة المهمة الموضوعة على عاتقه 
نجم امتاز بالشخصية القيادية الممزوجة بالقوة والذكاء والعنفوان ..ذو شخصية بارزة ...






نجم احبه الجميع لدرجة أنهم التفوا حوله واحاطوه بالحب والاهتمام ..
نجم استمد اسمه من صخرة الدهور التي امتدته بالقوة في مواجهة كافة التحديات ..
*My Rock*





الأب والمدير والصديق والاخ 

*My Rock الذي اعتبره العقل المفكر والمدبر والرأي السديد .
*





سؤالي ل




*My Rock*

1-من اوحى لك بفكرة المنتدى ؟؟؟
2-ماهي سياسة المنتدى للمرحلة القادمة ؟؟
3-ماهي المقومات والأفكار اللي وضعت من اجل تطوير وإنجاح واستمرارية المنتدى؟؟
4-مين اكثر شخص أثر بحياتك على الصعيدين الروحي والزمني ؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2015)

*My Rock*

*خدام الكل*





إجمالي المشاركات: 26,460
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 7.12
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها My Rock
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها My Rock


----------



## أَمَة (18 مايو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> كان نفسي حبيبتي وامي أقدملك وسام مميز يليق بشخصك الرائع مكتوب عليه اسمك مصمم خصيص إلك ...
> أسفة ما عندي خبرة بهيك مواضيع ...
> إلك وسام..فخري ..وللغالي النهيسي كماااان... منقوشة ... عليه أسمائكم الغالية على قلوبنا ...لكن اللي بيعزيني انو اسمائكم منقوشة ومحفورة في كف حبيبنا كلنا له كل المجد ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح ...


 

المحبة الصادقة أكبر عطاء يقدمه إنسان لأخيه الإنسان.  

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك اني الحبيبة.


----------



## أَمَة (18 مايو 2015)

الرب يزيد ماي روك بركة فوق بركة. يستحق كل الخير لأنه شاكرا دائما لنعمة ربه، مستثمرا وزناته بدون كلل.


----------



## اني بل (19 مايو 2015)

أمة قال:


> المحبة الصادقة أكبر عطاء يقدمه إنسان لأخيه الإنسان.
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك اني الحبيبة.



ويباركك يا أمي الغالية


----------



## soul & life (19 مايو 2015)

My Rock .. خادم  جميل الرب يبارك حياته وخدمته ويثمرها ويزيده حكمة ونعمة..آمين


----------



## My Rock (19 مايو 2015)

أشكرك أختي من اجل دعوتك وكلماتك الجميلة.



اني بل قال:


> سؤالي ل
> 
> 
> 
> ...



فكرة المنتدى كانت على بالي في فترة كان فيها عالم المنتديات في اول بدايته. في وقتها احسست بحاجة لبدأ خدمة في هذا المجال، لأن أؤمن بأن الخدمة ممكن ان تستغل كل الأمكانيات والتقنيات والأفاق الجديدة.



> 2-ماهي سياسة المنتدى للمرحلة القادمة ؟؟



أحاول جاهداً تطوير المنتدى لأحدث نسخة منتديات متوفرة حالياً.



> 3-ماهي المقومات والأفكار اللي وضعت من اجل تطوير وإنجاح واستمرارية المنتدى؟؟



المسيح والكتاب المقدس هو صخرة كل شئ.. العمل بكلمة الله والعمل من اجل مجد اسم المسيح هو قاعدة وهدف..



> 4-مين اكثر شخص أثر بحياتك على الصعيدين الروحي والزمني ؟؟؟



بصراحة لا استطيع الرد على هذا السؤال لاني اتأثر بالموافق أكثر من الأشخاص. كثير من الموافق التي كانت لاشخاص مختلفين أثرت على حياتي وطريقة تفكيري..


----------



## My Rock (19 مايو 2015)

أمة قال:


> الرب يزيد ماي روك بركة فوق بركة. يستحق كل الخير لأنه شاكرا دائما لنعمة ربه، مستثمرا وزناته بدون كلل.





soul & life قال:


> My Rock .. خادم  جميل الرب يبارك حياته وخدمته ويثمرها ويزيده حكمة ونعمة..آمين




الرب يبارككم.


----------



## Maran+atha (19 مايو 2015)

شكرا كثير اختى الغالية اني بل

حقا اخى الحبيب ماى روك انسان رائع جدا يستحق كل الاحترام والتقدير 
فهو من النوع الذى يحب الاخرين فكما نال النعمة بالايمان بالرب يسوع يريد ان ينشر الايمان فى كل العالم لكى ينال الكثيرين هذة النعمة ايضا 

ربنا يسوع المسيح يكون معه فى كل حياته ويديم خدمته فى نشر الايمان المسيحي المستقيم 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين


----------



## aymonded (19 مايو 2015)

ايه ده انا مش واخد بالي علشان الموضوع ورا بعضه ومش واضح مين اللي عليه الدور، انتوا وصلتوا للأخ العزيز روك، انا مش هاوصف أكيد، لكن يكفي انه بيحب ربنا يسوع في عدم فساد وبشوق قلبه بيخدم اسمه العظيم القدوس... وكل اللي عايز يفهم الأخ العزيز روك فهم صحيح لازم يدخل في سرّ محبة الله الحقيقية بتواضع القلب بتقوى وعدم فساد...​


----------



## اني بل (20 مايو 2015)

نجمة قدّر وقيمة ..




*soul & life*

 نجمة تحمل في ملامحها الكثثير من صفات النجمة الأكثر طيبة وحب والأكثر نشاط ووفاء وخدمة 




تحمل سمات من احبها وفداها ...كلها ووقار واناقة وجمال وروعة ، مهذبة بمعاملتها لأخوتها ،تحترم مسؤولياتها وواجباتها ...
نجمة تعتبر القدوة والمثال لكل جيل من الأجيال ...





واعترف بانها النجمة الأحب الى قلبي وقلوبنا جميعا" ...
النجمة التي اريد ان أشبهها لسبب او لآخر بجمالها وموهبتها وصفاتها المبهرة لدرجة انك تود لو تعدى منها .








إنها *soul & life*

شهية الكلام واكن لها احتراما" كبيرااااا







وأأأألف مبرووووك الحمل ويارب يكون حملك مافي اوجاع ولا اتعاب وتقومي بالسلامة وترزقي بولد صالح يحمل الكثثير من صفات امه الرائعة 
*soul & life*

 







*soul & life*







سؤالي 
*soul & life*

 
شو اكثر شئ اتغير بنيفيان لما قبلت الرب مخلص شخصي لحياتها ؟؟؟
شو بتحبي تقولي لكل أم حابة تقتدي بمسيرتك المظفرة مع الرب ؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (20 مايو 2015)

اللي حابب يسأل نيفيان سؤال روحي أو شخصي بس يكون بعيد عن الخصوصية ؟؟؟
المجال مفتوح لكل النجوم


----------



## اني بل (20 مايو 2015)

*soul & life*

*روح وحياة*



إجمالي المشاركات: 8,669
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 6.83
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها soul & life
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها soul & life


----------



## Bent el Massih (20 مايو 2015)

*استاذ النهيسي انسان طيب وهادئ وخادم جميل ومحب جدا 
ربنا يباركه ويبارك خدمته


امي الغاليه امه قلبها طيب جدا وحكيمه بشعر بارتياح جدا لما اتكلم معاها 
بتعلم كتير من ردودها
 خادمة لربنا
ربنا معاها ويباركها ويبارك خدمتها


ماي روك خادم حقيقي لربنا بيتعب كتير لاجل تطوير منتدانا الغالي
 ومتواضع ومحب للجميع
ربنا يزيده نعمه ويباركه ويبارك خدمته الرائعه


الاخت العزيزه نيفيان انسانه طيبه ومحبه من الجميع وخادمه رائعه
ربنا معاها ويتمم حملها على خير وتولد اجمل طفل من غير تعب ويباركها​*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 مايو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> اللي حابب يسأل نيفيان سؤال روحي أو شخصي بس يكون بعيد عن الخصوصية ؟؟؟
> المجال مفتوح لكل النجوم



انا احب اسأل نيفو سؤال شخصى وبعيد عن الخصوصية  

هتطبخى إية النهاردة يا نيفو ؟ :2:


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2015)

وصلتوا للأخت العزيزة سول، اللي انا رامي عليها حمل القسم كله .. وهي مش بتشتكي بالرغم مشاغلها الكثيرة، من يحب أن يعرفها فعلاً لازم يكون تعب في الخدمة وبذل كتير في هدوء صمت المحبين لله..


----------



## soul & life (20 مايو 2015)

ربنا يخليكى ويفرحك آنى بل وتعيشى وتخدمى يارب 
انا عن نفسى بصراحة حاسة انه مينفعش اسمى يتذكر بعد اسماء العظماء اللى ذكرتيهم  لانه انا اقل بكتيررررررر من ان اسمى يتكتب وراء اسماءهم لانى وببساطة اتعلمت منهم كل شىء  .. اتعلمت الخدمة تكون ازاى  اتعلمت منهم الحكمة والصبر والهدوء والتواضع والمحبة للكل  كل الاشياء الحلوة اللى شايفينها فيا الفضل فيها يرجع لاساتذتى هنا  ماما أمة واستاذ النهيسى واستاذ ايموندد  واستاذ MY ROCK  كتير بشعر انى محظوظة انى اتعرفت على المنتدى عن طريق بحثى على النت لبعض الاسئلة لانه من خلاله اتعرفت على اروع واجمل الشخصيات وانتى آنى  اكيد من اجمل الشخصيات هنا ومتشرفة كتير بمعرفتى بيكى وتواجدك وسطنا بالمنتدى .

اجاوب على اسئلتك بقا 


*شو اكثر شئ اتغير بنيفيان لما قبلت الرب مخلص شخصي لحياتها ؟؟؟*

شوفى انا دايما بحس انه مش كل مسيحى بيكون مسيحى بجد بمعنى انه الانسان لو مكنش  اولوياته لربنا مش هيكون ابن حقيقى للمسيح ..  سنين بتعدى على الانسان طموحاته ومتطلبات الحياة والنمط السريع اللى بنعيشه بيخلى البعض يبعد عن ربنا  ويتلهى فى الحياة ومشغولياتها ..

 يمكن انا كنت فى وقت من الاوقات من الشخصيات دى  لكن وقتها الانسان بيكون فى حالة تعاسة مبتبقيش فاهمة السبب مفيش شىء يسعد او يخليكى فرحانة ومتفاءلة رغم ان كل الامور ماشية تمام لكن الانسان وهو بعيد عن ربنا بينقصه الحياة نفسها لان الحياة فى قرب  الرب ..  مفيش فى الحياة اجمل من انك تشعرى بمحبة ربنا ليكى ومساندته فى الشدائد (القريب من الرب حى والبعيد عنه بالفعل ميت  ) علشان كده انا فى حياتى مع يسوع اكتسبت كل شىء  اكتسبت الحياة نفسها.




*شو بتحبي تقولي لكل أم حابة تقتدي بمسيرتك المظفرة مع الرب ؟؟؟*

الامومة  نعمة وعطية جميلة الرب خصنا بيها وانا عن نفسى بتمنى لكل سيدة  الرب يراضيها
ويدى كل اللى عاوز يارب وميحرمش اى شخص من النعمة دى امين يارب ..

الامومة مش سهلة  لانه مش كل الامهات امهات الام يعنى حنان واحتواء وخوف ورعايا وحضن دافى .......  بشوف كتير امهات  مش مقدرين معنى الامومة وبيمارسوها وكأنها وظيفة اضافى بجانب عملها  رغم انه الامومة من وجهة نظرى هى المهنة الاولى والاهم وعلشان كده كل اللى بيسألنى بتشتغلى ايه بقول بشتغل ماما هههه ودى اعظم شغلانة فى الدنيا
بشكر ربنا عليها ويارب اكون ام وزوجة صالحة  واتمنى كل ام تعتبر ان الامومة الاولى واى حاجة تانية تيجى بعد كده .

بشكرك آنى بل ويارب يفرحك  وتعيشى وتمتعينا بمواضيعك وحواراتك الشيقة .


----------



## +ماريا+ (20 مايو 2015)

اكيد استاذ ماى روك ونفيان فعلا نجوم لها دور قوى فى المنتدى 
وخدمه ظاهره للكل ربنا يبارك خدمتهم لمجد اسمه


----------



## soul & life (20 مايو 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> انا احب اسأل نيفو سؤال شخصى وبعيد عن الخصوصية
> 
> هتطبخى إية النهاردة يا نيفو ؟ :2:



ههههههه اسألى براحتك يا ملكة ملكة بقا ومحدش يقدر يعترض :flowers:
طبخت يا ستى كفته وارز بالخضروات  تحبى اقولك الطريقة :t17:


----------



## soul & life (20 مايو 2015)

aymonded قال:


> وصلتوا للأخت العزيزة سول، اللي انا رامي عليها حمل القسم كله .. وهي مش بتشتكي بالرغم مشاغلها الكثيرة، من يحب أن يعرفها فعلاً لازم يكون تعب في الخدمة وبذل كتير في هدوء صمت المحبين لله..



مين رامى ده ؟!
ههههه بجد يا استاذ ايمن حضرتك بتحرجنى بزوءك ومحبتك ده انا اللى المفروض اخد منك انذار  موقع من الزعيم  كمان  :t17: علشان تقصيرى اليومين دول  لكن صدقنى غصب عنى كلها يومين وبإذن يسوع هرجع اتواجد اكثر من كده واخف من عليك الحمل شوية الرب يباركك ويعطيك العزم والقوة ويزيدك موهبة وتعيش وتخدم وتفرحنا بخدمتك الجميلة :flowers:


----------



## soul & life (20 مايو 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> اكيد استاذ ماى روك ونفيان فعلا نجوم لها دور قوى فى المنتدى
> وخدمه ظاهره للكل ربنا يبارك خدمتهم لمجد اسمه



ميرسى يا ماريا ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى ويفرح قلبك انا من بعدك طبعا ومين ادك يا تاسونى  انتى كمان خدمتك جميلة ومباركة الرب يبارك فى خدمتك ويفرحك امين


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> مين رامى ده ؟!
> ههههه بجد يا استاذ ايمن حضرتك بتحرجنى بزوءك ومحبتك ده انا اللى المفروض اخد منك انذار  موقع من الزعيم  كمان  :t17: علشان تقصيرى اليومين دول  لكن صدقنى غصب عنى كلها يومين وبإذن يسوع هرجع اتواجد اكثر من كده واخف من عليك الحمل شوية الرب يباركك ويعطيك العزم والقوة ويزيدك موهبة وتعيش وتخدم وتفرحنا بخدمتك الجميلة :flowers:



هههههههههههههه مين ياخد من مين إنذار، أنا والا انتي، انا للأسف بادخل بالعافية ومش بتفاعل كتير بسبب مرضي وتعبي اليومين دول، اصله موسم الحساسية بعيد عندك.. عموماً انا مقدر ظروفك غير موضوع الأولاد والامتحانات بقى، وربنا يكون معاكم ويحفظكم يا رب آمين
​


----------



## Maran+atha (20 مايو 2015)

شكرا كثير لأختياراتك المميزة جدا
اختى الغالية الرائعة اني بل ​ 
حقيقى اختى الغالية soul&love انسانة رائعة رقيقة المشاعر رهيفة الحس لها كل الاحترام والتقدير 
ايضا تمتاز بمحبتها فى ان تخدم الاخرين بشكر دائم وبحكمة مميزة جدا 
ربنا يسوع المسيح يكون معها ويديم خدمتها ويعوض محبتها الباذلة ​ 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين​


----------



## grges monir (20 مايو 2015)

ماى روك
هنعمل اية للمنتدى عشان نقدر ننافس  الفيس
المنتدى تاثر كثيرا بظهور الفيس


----------



## grges monir (20 مايو 2015)

نيفو شخصية جميلة واجتماعية رائعة
بس اليومين دول مش  فاضية لينا خالص
امال بقى بعد ميجى حزونبل الصغير  هتختفى خالص


----------



## أَمَة (21 مايو 2015)

إبنتي الحبيبة soul & life إنسانة اقدرها جداً فقد نمت بالنعمة أمام عيني. أجمل ما فيها أنها تملك وجهاً واحداً - لا غير - وهو الوجه الظاهر.

يعجبني فيها أنها تتميز بصفات رائعة وفريدة لأنها تبدو متناقضة في حين أنها مكملة:

* اختارت لنفسها إسمين ولكنهما وجهان لعملة واحدة.
* شاعرة ولكنها واقعية وبعيدة عن الخيال.
* صريحة وصادقة ولكنها لا تجرح بصراحتها أو بصدقها.
* حساسة تجاه مشاعر الآخرين ولكنها لا تعوزها الجرأة لتقول لهم كلمة الحق - كما تراها.
* تعرف حق قدرها ولكنها غير مغرورة.

الرب يزيدك بركة فوق بركة يا إبنتي الحبيبة لكي تستمري في نموك الروحي و الحكمة التي تصبو لها نفسك... وعلى فكرة، الحكمة تحب طالبيها ولا تمنع نفسها عنهم.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 مايو 2015)

شوفت الموضوع من كام يوم بس مش ملاحقه اشارك فيه--

 استاذ النهيسى:
ملاك جميل هادى معنا قلبه مغمور بالمحبه بالتالى بروح الرب-- غالى جدا عليا
لما اكون مكتئبه يكفى اسوف اسمه لا اراديا برتاح نفسيا و ببتسم--
 الرب يباركه و يبارك اسرته و كل احبابه و معارفه-


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 مايو 2015)

ماما إمه:
مفيش كلام اقدر اقوله غير انها امى الغاليا--- نفسى ابقى مثلها فى الايمان و فى كل شىء-- لكن بحس انى لسا بعيييده اوىىىىىىىىى--  طريقه اجابتها بحبها جدا  بحس انه بتجاوب بقلبها و هى بتصلى ان الكلمه تلمس قلب الى بيسئل-- عمرى ما حسيت انها بتقول كلمه لتظهر خبره معلوماتها و لا لتظهر حرفنتها فى طريقه منقشتها- و لا تمكنها من كبس و احراج الى قدامها -بتمنى ان اى محاور يتعلم منها. كثير لما اكون مخنوقه و ببكى اروح على الخاص اكتب لها و بعد ما اكتب اقول انا نفسى ابقى مثلها هى دائما تشكر بلا شكوى-- اقوم امسح و اخرج... ربنا يباركك امى و يزيدك محبه و سلام داخلى و قوه من عنده تواجى بيها كل الصعوبات و يشفى  الكل روحيا و جسديا و يديكى القوه دائما حتى تكونى سند و قوه للكل فى عيلتك يا امى الغاليا..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 مايو 2015)

*My Rock*
اخ غالى-- اينعم اوقات بتنرفز منه اوقات مش بقتنع برائيه اوقات بحس ان ممكن قراراته يبنيها على المعلومات الى بتوصل لهاوقات من فكر واحد...... بس فى النهايه بعتقد انه عنده حكمه كبيره    --
كتير مواقف ابقى انا نفسى مش عارفا ايه التسرف الصح فيها و ببقى محطاره جدا-- بس داخليا بقول  اكيد التصرف الصح هو هياخده-- افتكر كتييير روحت اشتكيت له على الخاص و اقول له دا عمل كذا و دا عمل كذا بس اصل دا كان قال كذا و دا راح رد كذا بس اصل ممكن دا يكون اخذا بالطريقه دى و دا امش عارفا ايه ههههههههههههههههههههههه اعتقد بيقعد يضرب كف على كف و فى الاخر اقول له اتصرف بئا انا عارفا عندك حكمه و قرارك هيبقى صح-- و انا القيقه لو مكانه مكنتش هعرف اقرر اصلا 

حصل مواقف كتير قدامى بيبقى هو  الكل مش مقتنع بقراره و الكل يعترض-- و بيبقى اى حد مكانه بكل بساطه ممكن يقول عملت كذا علشان الشخص الفلانى عمل كذا و كذا-- لكن بافوجاء انه بيسكت! و مش بيدافع عن نفسه لان الدفاع هيتطر فيه انه يذم فى الاخر---
بحترم جدا شخصه حتى لو اختلفت معاه فى بعض القرارات--لكن بعزه جدا جدا جدا و بتعلم منه كثير---
 الرب يباركه و يزيده حكمه و يملاء قلبه اكثر و اكثر بمحبته و سلامه -- و يعطيله الوقت الاكثر الى يقدر فيه يتابع المنتدى و يخدم اكثر و اكثر دايما امين يا رب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 مايو 2015)

سول و لايف-- توئم روحى هههههههههههههههههه
بحس ان فيها منى كثير -- او منى فيها كثير... مش عارفا بتتقال اذاى--
بحسها شبهى فى معظم الحجات-- بس هى  النسخه الاعقل ههههههههههههه بحسها على ارزن و اعقل كدا --  
مره كنت متنرفزه و روحت مطلعاه  عليها شكوه فى الخاص ههه بس كنت عارفا انها هتتحملنى فى زرزرتى و اتناقشت معايا بهدوء و امتصتنى 
بتخدم  بضمير و بمحبه  و بحكمه- ربنا يباركها و يبارك خدمتها و بيتهاو عيليتها و يبارك النونو السوغنن الى هيجى فى السكه و يديها القوه  على رعايته و رعايه الكل بدون تقصير -- و يخلى عندها الوقت علشان تفضل دايما متواجدا فى المنتدى ...
ربنا يحميكى و يملاكى من سلامه العجيب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 مايو 2015)

انى بل اشكرك على خدمتك و على موضوعاتك الجميله-- اشكرك على محبتك و قلبك الطيب--


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 مايو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههه اسألى براحتك يا ملكة ملكة بقا ومحدش يقدر يعترض :flowers:
> طبخت يا ستى كفته وارز بالخضروات  تحبى اقولك الطريقة :t17:




اذا كنت انا ملكة فيبقا انتى نجمة ساطعة leasantr


لو مافيش تعب قوليلى الطريقة


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 مايو 2015)

اجمل وردة لاجمل مشرفة


نيفو حبيبتى


----------



## soul & life (21 مايو 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> اجمل وردة لاجمل مشرفة
> 
> 
> نيفو حبيبتى



الله على الجمال  ميرسى يا ملكة ربنا يخليكى وردة جميلة فعلا لكن مش اجمل من زوءك ومحبتك اكيد


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (21 مايو 2015)

اخوتي واحبتي الاعزاء الافاضل الكرام
النهيسي
امة
COLOR="red"]My Rock[/COLOR]
Soul & Life
ابارك لكم التميز والابداع حقا انتم نجوم سطعت في سماء المنتدى وربنا يزيدكم روحانية وحكمة ويستخدمكم اكثر واكثر لمجد اسمه القدوس امين[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## اني بل (22 مايو 2015)

*aymonded*​ 
نجم شهي للنظر ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



نجم كلما امعنت النظر إليه رأيته يتوهج بشدة ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



نجم يفتنك بجماله ، يسحرك بتواضعه وحنكته وحكمته ..نجم يرشدك للطريق الصحيح الطريق الأمثل طريق المسيح ...للسير بهداه..
نجم يجذبك بمعاملته ..وحبه لامتناهي ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



إنه ايموند النجم ...ايموند الأب ..ايموند المرشد ...ايموند الأخ والصديق ..


*aymonded*​ 





نجم النجوم ...شعلة نشاط وحيوية منقطع نظير .
إنك لتفتن حينما يأتى بذكره ..ملذ الحديث عنه .
أنني لايمكن إلا ان اقف احتراما" ...وتقديرا" ..وإعجابا" ..وحبا"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



قلمي لايشبع من ذكر اطايب ارشاداته وحكمه .

*aymonded*​ 







سؤالي ل ايموند الأب :
ماهي مقومات الأسرة الناجحة ؟؟؟
وعلى ما يبنى البيت الصحيح ؟؟؟؟



*aymonded*​


----------



## اني بل (22 مايو 2015)

اللي حابب يسأل العزيز ايموند أي سؤال ارشادي أو أي سؤال بباله ؟؟؟
المجال مفتوح لكل النجوم


----------



## اني بل (22 مايو 2015)

*aymonded*














إجمالي المشاركات: 12,475
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 6.07
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها aymonded
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها aymonded


----------



## اني بل (22 مايو 2015)

ولمحبتي الكبيرة للغالي 
*aymonded*



وضع  الرب في قلبي أن نكرمه بباقة من ارشاداته المميزة ووعد مني ياغالي اني رح اتابعه بنعمة الرب تكريماا لجهودك وعطاءك في خدمة الرب وربنا واثقة رح يكافئك أضعاف مضاعفة ...








تكريم للرائع ايموند اخترت له أروع مواضيعه ....متجدد


اسأل ومرشدنا الروحى ُيجيب ..             ‏


----------



## اني بل (22 مايو 2015)

سلامة ايدك ياغالي ...
ماعليك شر ...
ربنا يقويك 
أسفة لازم كنت أطمئن عنك ...
شوية بخلص من بعض المواضيع وبسأل على الكل ..


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 مايو 2015)

استاذ ايمن غالى على الكل وهو اخ فاضل وخادم امين 
ربنا يبارك خدمته دايما لمجد اسمه
واختيراتك كلها جميله انى


----------



## أَمَة (22 مايو 2015)

> نجم كلما امعنت النظر إليه رأيته يتوهج بشدة ..
> نجم يفتنك بجماله ، يسحرك بتواضعه وحنكته وحكمته ..نجم يرشدك للطريق الصحيح الطريق الأمثل طريق المسيح ...للسير بهداه..




بصراحة يا أني،  لقد أبدعتِ في كلامك القصير -أعلاه- عن الإبن الحبيب أيمن وصدق المثل:خير الكلام ما قل ودل.

أيمن نبراس في هذا المنتدى المبارك. ليباركه الرب بكل بركة أرضية وسماوية ليطيل خدمته من أجل طالبي الحق.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 مايو 2015)

*ايمن شخص جميل حلو*​


----------



## Maran+atha (22 مايو 2015)

شكرا كثير لكى من اجل أختياراتك التى دائما رائعة 
اختى الغالية اني بل 


اخى الحبيب المميز ايمن الذى يستحق كل الاحترام والتقدير
هو انسان يحب الخدمة جدا فيحتمل بصبر وبحكمة
ويمتاز بمعرفته المميزة وايضا انه يملك محبة الكل له 
الله انعم عليه بشدة الملاحظة وقدرة رائعة فى تبسيط المعلومات لتصل بسهولة لمن يحاوره 


ربنا يباركه ويديم خدمته المميزة ويتمم شفائه سريعا آمين 


ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين


----------



## aymonded (22 مايو 2015)

باعتذر بشدة حالياً لأني مش قادر أكتب رد إلا بصعوبة بالغة جداً نظراً لمرضي 
وانشاء الله اقدر ارد عليكم قريب، وصلولي كتير​


----------



## أَمَة (23 مايو 2015)

كلنا عارفين ظروفك الصحية إبني أيمن ولا داعي للإعتذار.
الرب يعجل بشفائك.
صلوات القديسين معك.


----------



## اني بل (23 مايو 2015)

aymonded قال:


> باعتذر بشدة حالياً لأني مش قادر أكتب رد إلا بصعوبة بالغة جداً نظراً لمرضي
> وانشاء الله اقدر ارد عليكم قريب، وصلولي كتير​



مقدرين ياغالي الصعوبة وصلواتنا جميعااا إلك بالشفاء العاجل 
تحياتي لشخصك المميز


----------



## soul & life (23 مايو 2015)

استاذ ايمن من اروع الخدام اللى شوفتهم فى حياتى دايما نجده فى تواضع وبراءة وطيبة عجيبة ومهما بلغت عظمة موهبته وصفاته  الرائعة لكنه دائما تجده فى قمة الاتضاع والهدوء محب للجميع وعنده استعداد يخدم الكل وبدون مقابل وفى اى توقيت  مهما كانت مشغولياته وظروفه  بصليله دايما الرب يقويه ويسنده ويتمم شفاءه


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (23 مايو 2015)

استاذ ايمن مرشدنا الروحي هو شخص مستحق بالغ تقديرنا واحترامنا وشكرنا وامتناننا لطالما اجاب جميع اسئلتنا كلنا جميعا وهو مستحق النجومية في المنتدى بوقته وبحكمته وبنصائحه الروحيو ربنا يشفيه ويعطيه سؤل قلبه ويحفظه ويباركه امين


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2015)

نجمة أضاءت سماء منتدانا ومازالت تشع بنورها آخاذ ..







*Dona Nabil*

 نجمة مميزة لدرجة الاعتراف انها مختلفة ...
مختلفة بعذوبتها ..بنورها ...بإبداعاتها ...بآرائها وافكارها ...






حالة ...من التميز والعبقرية والانفرادة الغير شكل ....
*Dona Nabil*

نجمة اعترف أني من يوم رآيتها تسللت إلى قلبي فصرت أتحين الفرصة للقاء بها ...ومغازلتها ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




والسؤال عنها 






 إنها ​ 



​ 
*Dona Nabil*


 دندون الأخت ...دندون الأم ..دندون الصديقة والحبيبة ....






*Dona Nabil*



سؤالي لدونا :
1-شو السبب أنُ نشاطك قلّ او خف ...مع العلم أنكِ من انشط الخدام واكثرهم تأثيرا" في المنتدى ...؟؟
2-شو اكثر شئ بيستفذ دونا ...واكثر شئ بيجذبها ؟؟؟
3-إذا ذكرت أربعة أسماء بالمنتدى :
شو الصفة او الميزة اللي لمعت وبتشوفيها منهم وعلّمت بدونا ؟؟؟؟
ماي روك ..امة ...كاندي ...مونيكا


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2015)

*Dona Nabil*
*خادمة الرب*





إجمالي المشاركات: 57,118
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 19.60
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها Dona Nabil
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها Dona Nabil


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2015)

اللي حابب يسأل نجمتنا أي سؤال ؟؟؟؟




*Dona Nabil*

 
المجال مفتوح لكل النجوم ...





؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أَمَة (25 مايو 2015)

الأخت الحبيبة دونا فعلا متميزة بشخصيتها، ولها ثقلها المتميز أيضا في المنتدى، ودورها فيه لا يمكن أن يملأه أي عضو آخر.

أتمنى لها من كل قلبي الفرح الدائم لأرى عودة نشاطها كما عودتنا عليه.

لها مني كل محبة وتقدير واحترام.


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 مايو 2015)

دونا شخصيه جميله جدا 
وفعلا هى من اهم نجوم المنتدى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتها 
اختيراتك جميله انى


----------



## soul & life (25 مايو 2015)

دونا اخت عزيزة صاحبة موهبة جميلة  وخادمة مباركة  الرب يبارك حياتها وخدمتها امين


----------



## ياسر رشدى (25 مايو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> اللي حابب يسأل نجمتنا أي سؤال ؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...



طبعا دونا وحشانا جدا بتعليقاتها اللي في الجون
بس انا هنا دلوقتي عشان امارس شوية غلاثة

الاول كانت دونا معاها اللون البرتئاني *لوحدها*
دلوقتي انا شايف لونين بورتئاني :new4: 

ياتري ليه يادونا ... !؟
- خلاف في وجهات النظر تجاه المنتدي مع روك ثم انسحاب مقنع
ام 
- مشاغل بقي وبنتي في ثانوية عامة وكده :flowers: وكان لازم حد يشيل معايا ومش فاضية وكلام النوادي
ام
- سبب تاني بس يكون مقنع .. يعني مثلا متقوليش اصل العبء زاد في المنتدي وكان لازم حد تاني في نفس الرتبة يساعد :spor24: ... لان المنتدي جاء عليه وقت كان بينفض مقارنة باوقات تانية

وفي جميع الاحوال امة لاتقل عن دونا في الذكاء والمفهومية واخلاصها الشديد لدينها وتحية ومحبة لهما هما الاتنين

​


----------



## أَمَة (25 مايو 2015)

المسيحية حياة ونَفَس يا ياسر وليست دين أو حزب يوجبني أن أخلص له وإلا سينهار!

كلامي للتوضيح وليس للعتاب لأني *متفهمة جدا* أن كل إنسان يكتب من خلال معرفته المكتسبة أو المُخْتَبَرة. إذا لا يمكن لشخص أن يعرف ما لم يختبره، ناهيك أن المعرفة المكتسبة تزول أمام الخبرة الحقيقية.

لك كل الشكر والتقدير على ذكر إسمي في مشاركتك.


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مايو 2015)

*اني بل الجميله بشكرك من كل قلبي ع اختيارك لشخصي ف موضوعك الجميل وبعتذرلك عن تأخيري فالمشاركه لانشغالي الشديد ..
غيابي الملحوظ لا يعني عدم متابعتي فأنا متواجده بصوره يوميه للمتابعه والرقابه 
وسأحاول خلال الفتره القادمه اكون اكثر تفاعلا
اكثر ما يستفذني هو ترجمة اي قرار اداري بصوره خاطئة واكثر ما يجذبني روح المحبه الخالصه ف اي حوار
تعلمت من روك اصول القياده
ومن أمة روح المحبه
ومن كاندي الاهتمام بالصديق
ومن مونيكا الحنان والافتقاد
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مايو 2015)

أمة قال:


> الأخت الحبيبة دونا فعلا متميزة بشخصيتها، ولها ثقلها المتميز أيضا في المنتدى، ودورها فيه لا يمكن أن يملأه أي عضو آخر.
> 
> أتمنى لها من كل قلبي الفرح الدائم لأرى عودة نشاطها كما عودتنا عليه.
> 
> لها مني كل محبة وتقدير واحترام.


*
أمة الرائعه ..اشكرك ع كلامك الذي لا استحقه… واشكرك ع امنيتك الجميله واتمني دوام صلواتك لاجلي… لكي مني كامل الامتنان والمحبه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مايو 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> دونا شخصيه جميله جدا
> وفعلا هى من اهم نجوم المنتدى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتها
> اختيراتك جميله انى


*ميرسي يا ماريا ع مجاملتك الرقيقه من شخصك الرقيق
كل اعضاء المنتدي هم نجوم جميله ومهمه ربنا يديم تواجد الجميع ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مايو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> دونا اخت عزيزة صاحبة موهبة جميلة  وخادمة مباركة  الرب يبارك حياتها وخدمتها امين



*نيفوو الجميله ميرسي حبيبتي ع  محبتك الغاليه وبتمني دوام صلواتك… *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مايو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> طبعا دونا وحشانا جدا بتعليقاتها اللي في الجون
> بس انا هنا دلوقتي عشان امارس شوية غلاثة
> 
> الاول كانت دونا معاها اللون البرتئاني *لوحدها*
> ...


*بامانه ضحكتني يا ياسر هههههههههههه*
*نيتك كحلي يابني… اولا انا اما جيت ع ما اذكر كان ف اتنين اورانج قبلي استاذي الغالي اللي مفتقداه جدااااااااااا استفانوس والعفريته ميرنا اللي وحشاني اوووي
يعني مكنتش لوحدي ولا حاجه… واختيار الام أمة كان قرار جماعي وبكل محبه واصرار من الجميع لانها خادمه بنكهه خاصه يحتاج لتواجدها وصلواتها الكبير قبل الصغير
يعني اللي اترقي بوجودها هو اللون البرتقاني مش العكس
وقلة تواجدي او بمعني اصح تفاعلي لانشغالي بامور خاصه مالهاش اي علاقه بخلاف مع الزعيم اللي بخدم لجانبه من 2007 يعني عشرة عمر كفيله بتذويب اي خلاف ف وجهات النظر ان وجد… 
وبنتي يا دوبك لسه ناجحه امبارح ف تانيه اعدادي اصحي النهارده الاقيك موديهالي ثانويه عامه يا مفترررررررري *


----------



## aymonded (25 مايو 2015)

أولاً باعتذر بشدة ومش كان قصدي اهمل الرد على حد بسبب ظروف الصحة، والأخت دونا لها مني كل احترام وتقدير لأنها مهما ما كان الخلاف معها تظل تُعطي ولا تُقيم وزناً لأي خلاف لأن عندها المحبة بتغلب في النهاية، ومن جهة الإدارة فهي فعلاً أثبتت كفائة حقيقي مش مبالغة مني... 
وأهيدكي أجمل تحية خاصة صادقة مصحوبة بكل التفدير والاحترام لشخصك العزيز، ومبروك على نجاح دونا الصغيرة مُقدماً... 

*** وباعتذر لأن كلامي قصير لا يفيكي حقك لكن الكتابة الكتير بتتعبني فأرجو أن تسامحيني، وهبك الله تمام الصحة والعافية مع أُسرتك يا رب آمين ***
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مايو 2015)

aymonded قال:


> [FONT="Ari!]أولاً باعتذر بشدة ومش كان قصدي اهمل الرد على حد بسبب ظروف الصحة، والأخت دونا لها مني كل احترام وتقدير لأنها مهما ما كان الخلاف معها تظل تُعطي ولا تُقيم وزناً لأي خلاف لأن عندها المحبة بتغلب في النهاية، ومن جهة الإدارة فهي فعلاً أثبتت كفائة حقيقي مش مبالغة مني...
> وأهيدكي أجمل تحية خاصة صادقة مصحوبة بكل التفدير والاحترام لشخصك العزيز، ومبروك على نجاح دونا الصغيرة مُقدماً...
> 
> *** وباعتذر لأن كلامي قصير لا يفيكي حقك لكن الكتابة الكتير بتتعبني فأرجو أن تسامحيني، وهبك الله تمام الصحة والعافية مع أُسرتك يا رب آمين ***
> ​


*سلامتك الف سلامه استاذ ايمن ..ربنا يمد ايده بالشفاء العاجل ويطمننا عليك
بشكرك ع محبتك وكلامك الجميل عني ..كلك محبه وذوق ربنا يباركك ويزيدك من محبته*[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (25 مايو 2015)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك على نجاح دونـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا 
وعليها عزومة بقى 4 رومي محشي، و16 دجاجة بانية وعجل صغيور
و4 صواني جلاش و8 بسبوسة مكسرات و7 تورتة
و80 لتر ساقع و7 كيلو شاي و20 لبن حليب
بس كفاية لحسن تقولي طماع​


----------



## أَمَة (25 مايو 2015)

هو في عزومة لأعضاء المنتدى؟
قولولي عشان احجز تذكرة طيارة، وكمان اساعد في الطبيخ.


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مايو 2015)

aymonded قال:


> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك على نجاح دونـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
> وعليها عزومة بقى 4 رومي محشي، و16 دجاجة بانية وعجل صغيور
> و4 صواني جلاش و8 بسبوسة مكسرات و7 تورتة
> و80 لتر ساقع و7 كيلو شاي و20 لبن حليب
> بس كفاية لحسن تقولي طماع​


*اكيد العزومه دي ع حسابك صح :t33:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مايو 2015)

أمة قال:


> هو في عزومة لأعضاء المنتدى؟
> قولولي عشان احجز تذكرة طيارة، وكمان اساعد في الطبيخ.


*ايووون استاذ ايمن مصرر بشدددده يعزمنا ومش لازم نكسفه بقي :t33::t33::t33:*


----------



## أَمَة (26 مايو 2015)

هههههههههههه.

ياااااااااااااااه زمان ع الروح الحلوة دي.

انا ماشية رايحة على الكنيسة وهذكركم كلكم -زي العادة- في الصلاة.


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2015)

فرحتوني بجد لأنه هالموضوع له وقع كبير في قلبي لأنكم انتم فيه يا أحبائي النجوم وصلاتي أنو ربنا يديم روحه دايمااا في قلوبنا حتى نرجع نتحد مع بعض بروحه لاتمام مشيئته فينا جميعاااا"


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2015)

نجم صحفي بامتياز ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 نجم ينقلك بكتاباته الى عالم مميز ...عالمه الخاص ..







*سمعان الاخميمى*



 نجم مشجع درجة اولى ..يحمسك لتعطي أفضل ماعندك .

 نجم حفّر في الذاكرة ..كما تحفر الأسماء في القلوب ...






*سمعان الاخميمى*


 نجم حباه الرب الموهبة فأحسن استغلالها ...مترجما" إياها عمليا" 
 في خدمة الرب .







*سمعان الاخميمى*



 نجم اعترف انه جديد بالنسبة لي ...لكني اعتتبره نجم لامع منذ سنوات 
 طويلة بأسلوبه وعبقريته وذكاءه ...









*إنه سمعان الاخميمى*

 






سؤالي لسمعان :
1-نبذة شخصية مختصرة عن سمعان؟؟؟ ....
2-شو مؤهلات الصحافي الناجح للرب ؟؟؟​


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2015)

*سمعان الاخميمي*





*صحفى المنتدى*





إجمالي المشاركات: 10,083
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 4.75
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها سمعان الاخميمى
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها سمعان الاخميمى


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2015)

تقبلوا مني كل الحب ياكل النجوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (26 مايو 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بامانه ضحكتني يا ياسر هههههههههههه*
> *نيتك كحلي يابني… اولا انا اما جيت ع ما اذكر كان ف اتنين اورانج قبلي استاذي الغالي اللي مفتقداه جدااااااااااا استفانوس والعفريته ميرنا اللي وحشاني اوووي
> يعني مكنتش لوحدي ولا حاجه… واختيار الام أمة كان قرار جماعي وبكل محبه واصرار من الجميع لانها خادمه بنكهه خاصه يحتاج لتواجدها وصلواتها الكبير قبل الصغير
> يعني اللي اترقي بوجودها هو اللون البرتقاني مش العكس
> ...


انا كده بحب اضحكك ياقمر .. ولسه هاضحكك كتير :t23:

بقي انا نيتي *كحلي* ... طب ارد اقول ايه ..
انا نيتي طول عمرها *بمبي* 
بمبي بمبي بامبببي والحياة بقي لونها بمبي
طب ياستي دا كان تساؤل بس ..
وبما انه انشغال بامور خاصة ... خاصة قوي .. قوي قوي
فربنا يقويكي ع الامور الخاصة اللي منعتك عنا
وبعدين الثانوية دي فال حلو .. وبنوتة دونا مش اي بنوته :t23:
نتمني نشوف مشاركاتك زي زومان
ياقمر المنتدي​


----------



## Maran+atha (26 مايو 2015)

شكرا كثير لكى اختى الغالية اني بل 

اختيارك للأخت دونا هو رائع جدا 
حقا اختى الغالية دونا انسانة رقيقة المشاعر تمتاز بالذاكرة القوية والفكر النشيط جدا 
تحب ان تحيا فى الواقع بدون تمرد وبداخلها الايمان بقوة الهنا على تحسين الوقع دائما 

تحب الخدمة وتتحمل بشكر 

ربنا يبارك اختى الغالية دونا ويعطيها نعمة فوق نعمة ويعض تعب محبتها ويديم خدمتها المميزة جدا

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين​


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 مايو 2015)

استاذ سمعان من الشخصيات الجميله 
والمتابع الجيد للأخبار العالميه والمحليه والكنسيه 
ربنا يبارك خدمته


----------



## grges monir (26 مايو 2015)

مساء الفل
ليا فترة مش بدخل  منتظم والموضوع دة سبحان اللة  فية رمق شوية
المشاركات فية  جيدة
نيجى بقى للنجم الرائع ايمن 
خادم حقيقى واسلوبة اضاف كثيرا فى  المنتدى
الف سلامة علية وربنا يبارك خدمتة


----------



## grges monir (26 مايو 2015)

دونا نبيل زهقنامن الكتابةعنها:smil15:
بس هى فى المنتدى حاليا
بتفكرنى بقناة السويس الجديدة
عليها تطلعات وامال جبارة بس لسة مش شوفنا خيرها
ياريت متطلعش فنكوش هههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (26 مايو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> دونا نبيل زهقنامن الكتابةعنها:smil15:
> بس هى فى المنتدى حاليا
> بتفكرنى بقناة السويس الجديدة
> عليها تطلعات وامال جبارة بس لسة مش شوفنا خيرها
> ياريت متطلعش فنكوش هههه


بس بس بس ... يبقي مشغولة في الشكل الجديد 
للمنتدي بتاع الزينفورو ... اختبارات اطلاق مع روك

وتقريبا الافتتاح هايبقي مع افتتاح قناية السويس الجديدة وهايمشوا فيها فلوكة صغننة .. علي بال
ما القناة الكبيرة تفتتح بعد سنتين انشاء الله​


----------



## أَمَة (26 مايو 2015)

*سمعان الاخميمى *إبني الغالي الذي لا أنساه في صلواتي. أعتز بدماثة أخلاقه وشهامته وتفاعله القيم في المنتدى.

الرب يعطيه كل ما هو صالح له من بركات أرضيه وسماوية.


----------



## soul & life (28 مايو 2015)

استاذ سمعان خادم مبارك وصحفى شاطر  هادىء يعمل فى صمت ولكن بثقة الرب يبارك حياته وخدمته يارب اميين


----------



## اني بل (30 مايو 2015)

ناطرينك يا سمعان 
فينك مش باين 
يارب تكون بخير


----------



## اني بل (30 مايو 2015)

نجمة كلما نظرت الى السماء رأيتها تتوهج توهجا" لافتا"...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




يجعلك تتأمل بقدرة الخالق العجيبة ...شاكرا" نعمته المميزة




نجمة وجودها بركة بحد ذاته ..
نجمة اهتمامها بربنا ..لايقلّ اهمية عن اهتماماتها الكثيرة ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



نجمة مهما غابت لفترة ..لكن قلبها مايزال ينبض ويفكر بالخدمة ..محبة لأبعد الحدود
نجمة معطاءة ...وفية ...أقدر فيها تفانيها في الخدمة ...ومحبتها ..وتواضعها ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*candy shop
* 
الام ...والأخت ...والصديقة ...


سؤالي لماما :



*



*

*candy shop*



1-أكثر شئ شكرتِ الرب عليه كثثير ؟؟؟
2-شهادتكِ ..بس باختصار ماما الغالية ؟؟؟
3-شو أحب آية لقلبك ...وكان لها تاثير كبير في مسيرتك المظفرة مع الرب ؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (30 مايو 2015)

*candy shop*






*مشرفة منتدى الاسرة*










إجمالي المشاركات: 49,432
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 16.25
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها candy shop
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها candy shop


----------



## اني بل (31 مايو 2015)

*لكي تلامس النجوم                 *



  <b>*ارتقـــــي ...للنجـــــوم


**هل جربت يوما أن تضع يدك على صدرك ... فتعانق خفقات القلب القابع بداخله .... ؟

إن لــم تفعلهــــــا أبـــــدا ... فــافــعــلهــــا الآن ...

واغمض عينيك ... 

**لأبحر بك إلى عالم آخر 

... صنعه ذلك القلب..

كي تكون إنسانا ... يجب أن تحب .
وكي تحب .... يجب أن تكون إنسانا..


**فلسفة غريبة ... لكنها الواقع
فالحب وحده من يبحر بك إلى دنيا أخرى 

**مليئة بعبق الصفاء والتسامح

الحب وحده هو ما يرتقي بك فوق تفاهات البشر ... 

وأحقاد القلوب الموحشة


الحب وحده من يمنحك مفتاح الدنيا ... ومن فيها*


*فلم لا نحب .. لم لا نمد أيدينا إلى التسامح والغفران لنسكن قلوبا هجرتنا ..*​*
لم لا نمد أيدينا للتعقل والسكينة 
لم نخجل من أن نعترف ان لنا قلوبا تخفق .. وأحاسيس ترفرف ... 

كمن ارتكب جرما لا يغتفر..


نعم أحب ...







أحب القلوب التي أحبتني
فجعلت لوجودي معنى ..







أحب العيون التي حملتني فجعلت لملامحي وجودا..







أحب الأفئدة التي احتوتني في برد الدنيا القارس .. فجعلت للدفء ألف طريق وطريق..







فاجعلوا للحب طريقا في قلوبكم .. 
فلم يبق في الحياة ما يستحق أن نقتل الحب لأجله


لا قلوب خائنة
ولا أفكار جاحدة
ولا عيون ناكرة

إن ملأ الحب أركانك .... فستنسى كل الإساءات
ويخجل كل من أساء إليك

عندها فقط...

ستـلامـــس النجــــــــوم

وتبقى تلك القلوب
في سراديب الوحشة ... والذبول 


أرتفع عن الأحقاد 
وحب الناس كل الناس

لكى تلامس النجوم وتلحق فى رحاب السعادة ​*​</b>


----------



## اني بل (31 مايو 2015)

اذا ماقدرت اتابع ارجوكم تابعوا بدل عني لأنه موضوع كثثير مهم بالنسبة الي 
وشكراااا للي رح يهتم بالأمر


----------



## Desert Rose (31 مايو 2015)

Candy shop 
متعاملتش معاها كتير بس هي شخصية طيبة وهادية وجميله


----------



## اني بل (1 يونيو 2015)

في بعض الاسئلة سؤلت للنهيسي وايموند لم يتم اجابة عنها فأرجو منكم احبتي الرد عليها لأنها مهمة جدااا
شكرااا


----------



## candy shop (1 يونيو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> نجمة كلما نظرت الى السماء رأيتها تتوهج توهجا" لافتا"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



انى حبيبه قلبى ميرسى جدا على الكلام الجميل ده
واهتمامك ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك يارب 
انا غصب عنى غيابى النت فى اسوء حالاته
انا عارفه انى مقصره سامحونى 
المنتدى ده بيتى الكبير وانتوا اسرتى الكبيره اللى بفتخر بيها وبعتز بيها جدا


> اكتر شىء شكرت ربنا عليه كتير


بجد انا بشكر ربنا على كل شىء حلو او مش حلو لانه اكيد بيكون خير


> شهادتكِ ..بس باختصار ماما الغالية


انا خريجه تجاره


> احب ايه لقلبك


انا بحب مقوله البابا كيرلس جدا
كن مطمئنا جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر​


----------



## اني بل (2 يونيو 2015)

نجم النجوم ...







نجم ينير بنور المسيح في كل رقعة لا بل زاوية من زوايا المنتدى







*BITAR *

 
منير استمد نوره من نور من أنار قلبه وبصيرته " نور المسيح "





نجم له بصمة خاصة مميزة ...وحضور لافت ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



خلق ليكون 
*BITAR *

نجم ..لا بل أكثر من نجم " سوبر ستار "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



فمازلت اذكر لهفته على الخدمة رغم تعبه ...ألمه ...
الخدمة في دمه ...تسري سريان الدم في عروقه ...
حبه للخدمة أنساه عمليته ...نقاهته ..







*BITAR *

 
نجم متواضع ..لايفكر بنفسه بقدر تفكيره بخدمة من أحبه للمنتهى .






ا*BITAR *

الاخ ...ووو... الصديق ...







سؤال: *BITAR *


1-شو اخبارك الصحية ؟؟
2-اللي مابيعرف بيتر ممكن لمحة مختزلة عنك تعرفهم عنك ؟؟؟؟
3-شو هواياتك الروحية والزمنية ؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (2 يونيو 2015)

*BITAR*

*ابن المصلوب*





إجمالي المشاركات: 21,127
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 6.82
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها BITAR
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها BITAR


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يونيو 2015)

*سمعان الاخميمى*
*هو صحفى  المنتدى المتميز  *
*بيخدم فى صمت و محبه -- هادى جدا*
*ربنا يبارك خدمته  و يبارك حياته *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يونيو 2015)

*candy shop*

*انسانه جمييله روحها جميله بتخدم بمحبه  كان نفسى اقابلها  بس الظروف مسمحتش-- بس اكيد هيجى اليوم و نتقابل هههه *
*الرب يباركها و يبارك عيلتها و اولادها و اولاد اولادها *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يونيو 2015)

*BITAR*

*هو ايضا صحفى المنتدى  انسان جميل و طيب و روحه حلوه هادى-- *
*يا رب يتمم شفاه و يبقى احسن من الاول*
* الرب يديله الصحه و يبارك عمره و روحه و عائلته *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 يونيو 2015)

جميع اعضاء المنتدى محترمون وبيتحقون كل المحبة والخير
شكرا ابنتى انى بل


----------



## أَمَة (2 يونيو 2015)

*candy Shop  *صاحبة قلب بسيط = مش معقد، لو كل الناس زيها مكنش يحصل في الدنيا مشاكل.
هي حبيبة قلبي وبكفي....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 عشان هي عارفة كويس شعوري تجهاها.
اصلي أن يلم الرب شمل عائلتها ويحميهم من الشرير.


----------



## أَمَة (2 يونيو 2015)

*BITAR *معرفتي الشخصية القليلة به كافية لتجعلني اكن له كل احترام.

الرب معك اخي بيتر ومع عائلتك المباركة. حابين نشوف نشاطك زي الأول.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يونيو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> نجم صحفي بامتياز ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شكرا انى بل للاستضافه الرائعه
*سمعان الاخميمى شخص يتمنى ان يكون انيه خزفيه يستعملها الله لمجد اسمه القدوس يعمل فى مجال تدريس الرياضيات اعزب يتمنى من الله الخير للجميع*
*بالنسبه للمؤهل الصحافى..... هوايه بدون مؤهل متخصص*


----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *candy shop*
> 
> *انسانه جمييله روحها جميله بتخدم بمحبه  كان نفسى اقابلها  بس الظروف مسمحتش-- بس اكيد هيجى اليوم و نتقابل هههه *
> *الرب يباركها و يبارك عيلتها و اولادها و اولاد اولادها *



حبيبه قلبى انتى اللى انسانه جميله بجد
انشاء الله نتقابل قريب
ميرسى جدا على كلامك الجميل وروحك الحلوه دى 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2015)

أمة قال:


> *candy Shop  *صاحبة قلب بسيط = مش معقد، لو كل الناس زيها مكنش يحصل في الدنيا مشاكل.
> هي حبيبة قلبي وبكفي....
> 
> 
> ...


اختى الغاليه على قلبى اوى اوى اوى
ربنا يخليكى يا اطيب قلب واحن اخت وصديقه
ربنا ما يحرمنى من محبتك 
ويديلك على قد قلبك الطيب
ويفرح قلبك ويبارك خدمتك الرائعه
ويجعلها دايما مثمره​


----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2015)

BITAR  انسان رائع بمعنى الكلمه
اتشرفت بمعرفته فى فرح بنتى 
كنت سعيده جدا 
من محبته سافر علشان يحضر الفرح ورجع تانى 
عمله نادره حقيقى 
ربنا يخليه ويفرحه بأولاده​


----------



## aymonded (3 يونيو 2015)

انا مش ملاحق فاتني كتير وكتير ومش عارف ارد ومش عارف الاسماء دلوقتي ومش قادر ادور، يا ريت موجز سريع عن اللي فاتني ...​


----------



## grges monir (3 يونيو 2015)

كاندى اسم  عل مسمى
فعلا مصنع حلويات وغريبة كمان عشان رمضان هههههههه


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (3 يونيو 2015)

الزملاء والزميلات الاحباء الاخت العزيزة Dona والاخ العزيز سمعان والاخت العزيزة Candy والاخ العزيز Bitar كلهم نجوم حقيقية سطعت في سماء المنتدى وهم اعمدة ومحاور المنتدى مبروك عليكم النجومية تستحقوها بحق وبجارة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2015)

Jesusslave قال:


> الزملاء والزميلات الاحباء الاخت العزيزة Dona والاخ العزيز سمعان والاخت العزيزة Candy والاخ العزيز Bitar كلهم نجوم حقيقية سطعت في سماء المنتدى وهم اعمدة ومحاور المنتدى مبروك عليكم النجومية تستحقوها بحق وبجارة[/
> COLOR][/QUO
> * ههههههههه كتبتى اسمى بالاحمر طيب الحق استخبى انا بقى
> *


----------



## اني بل (3 يونيو 2015)

aymonded قال:


> انا مش ملاحق فاتني كتير وكتير ومش عارف ارد ومش عارف الاسماء دلوقتي ومش قادر ادور، يا ريت موجز سريع عن اللي فاتني ...​




حكينا عن دونا وكاندي وبيتر وسمعان بس اخي العزيز بطلب منك تجاوب على الأسئلة اللي وجهت لك ياغالي
وسلام ...


----------



## أَمَة (3 يونيو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> كاندى اسم عل مسمى
> فعلا مصنع حلويات وغريبة كمان عشان رمضان هههههههه


 


لا لا لا يا جرجس مسحملكش.... دي مقولتي من زمان اوي. حقوق الفكر محفوظة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





بهزر طبعا... كلامك صح.


----------



## اني بل (3 يونيو 2015)

أمة قال:


> لا لا لا يا جرجس مسحملكش.... دي مقولتي من زمان اوي. حقوق الفكر محفوظة
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ماما امة نجومية زائد هضامة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## أَمَة (3 يونيو 2015)

ويخليك دايما فرحانة يا أني.


----------



## grges monir (3 يونيو 2015)

أمة قال:


> لا لا لا يا جرجس مسحملكش.... دي مقولتي من زمان اوي. حقوق الفكر محفوظة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بتعضى فيا وبعدين تصالحينى هههه
امممم ماشى
لولا كدة كنت خليت امة تخليكى بشرطة هههههه


----------



## BITAR (4 يونيو 2015)

*متااااااااااااااااااااااااابع
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم جميعا*​


----------



## soul & life (4 يونيو 2015)

انا اسفة  اتاخرت على المشاركة لكن انى اختارتى انسانة جميلة مينفعش تتفوت

candy shop راائعة ومحبة للجميع ودمها شربات ولذيذة والنت ساعات كتير بيغلس علينا وبيحرمنا من وجودها الجميل لكن نشكر ربنا بترجع تنورنا تانى بوجودها ومشاركاتها ومحبتها للجميع  اتمنى تكون دايما بخير وصحة وسعادة هى وكل اسرتها الجميلة


استاذ بيتر  انسان راقى ومحترم فى تعاملاته خادم هادىء وودود  ومش بيحب المشاكل
الرب يعيينه ويسنده ويبارك حياته وخدمته يارب اميين


----------



## aymonded (5 يونيو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> حكينا عن دونا وكاندي وبيتر وسمعان بس اخي العزيز بطلب منك تجاوب على الأسئلة اللي وجهت لك ياغالي
> وسلام ...



طبعاًُ أكيد مش محتاج اضع رأيي في كل الإخوة الأحباء لأن الكلام قليل فعلاً عليهم لأن محبتهم معروفة، بس انا معلشي تايه في الصفح مش عارف فين السؤال الموجه لي،َّ فمعلشي فلو ممكن وضع الأسئلة في الملف الشحصي وهاجاوبها هنا أكيد.. وآسف من الجميع لقلة تواجدي... النعمة معكم
​


----------



## candy shop (5 يونيو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> كاندى اسم  عل مسمى
> فعلا مصنع حلويات وغريبة كمان عشان رمضان هههههههه



ايه الكلام الكبير ده 
كتير عليا والله 
​


----------



## candy shop (5 يونيو 2015)

Jesusslave قال:


> الزملاء والزميلات الاحباء الاخت العزيزة Dona والاخ العزيز سمعان والاخت العزيزة Candy والاخ العزيز Bitar كلهم نجوم حقيقية سطعت في سماء المنتدى وهم اعمدة ومحاور المنتدى مبروك عليكم النجومية تستحقوها بحق وبجارة



ميرسى جدا حبيبتى 
ربنا يخليكى ويفرح قلبك 
​


----------



## candy shop (5 يونيو 2015)

أمة قال:


> لا لا لا يا جرجس مسحملكش.... دي مقولتي من زمان اوي. حقوق الفكر محفوظة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اجمل مقوله من اجمل انسانه 
مع انه كتير عليا بجد
ربنا يخليكى يا اطيب قلب​


----------



## candy shop (5 يونيو 2015)

> candy shop راائعة ومحبة للجميع ودمها شربات ولذيذة والنت ساعات كتير بيغلس علينا وبيحرمنا من وجودها الجميل لكن نشكر ربنا بترجع تنورنا تانى بوجودها ومشاركاتها ومحبتها للجميع اتمنى تكون دايما بخير وصحة وسعادة هى وكل اسرتها الجميلة



نيفو حبيبتى الغاليه 
انتى اللى انسانه جميله ومحبه 
ربنا يخليكى ويسعدك
ويكملك على خير يا ام يوسف يا جميله يا اجمل ام​


----------



## اني بل (13 يونيو 2015)

حقيقة تاخرت بقصد عشان يتم الاجابة على الأسئلة بس للأسف مافيش اجابة 
اخوتي الأحبة : النهيسي وايموند وبيتر 
رجاء انو تجاوبوا على الأسئلة لأنها مهمة ولكم جزيل الشكر 
أسفة ماما أمة بس رح اضطر اني احطها بلون الأحمر عشان التذكرة


----------



## اني بل (13 يونيو 2015)

نجمة النجوم ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





نجمة مقتدرة في الفكر والتصرف الحسن ...
نجمة على قدّ المسؤولية ...











نجمة في دمها يسري حب المسيح سريان الدم ...
نجمة متكاملة الأوصاف ...حلاوة السيرة والسريرة 







نجمة لا تعوض لأنها غالية الثمن افتديت بدم ثمين ...لايقدّر بثمن ...








نجمة أحبها ...وساظل احبها دائما" ...لحبها للرب ...لدماثة اخلاقها ...وعطاءها المستمر ...





*إنها مونيكا 57*

*مونيكا الأخت.. والصديقة.. والأم ...*

سؤالي لمونيكا الغالية :

1-شو مؤهلات النصرة في الرب ؟؟؟
2-شو ممكن الغالية مونيكا توصف إلنا الحياة مع المسيح ؟؟؟
3-كلمة مختصرة بتحبي تقوليها لكل خدام المنتدى ؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (13 يونيو 2015)

*مونيكا 57*



جمالي المشاركات: 6,556
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 2.51
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها مونيكا 57
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها مونيكا 57


----------



## اني بل (13 يونيو 2015)

رجاء أخوتي النجوم الاجابة على الأسئلة لأن منكم نستفيد ونفيد بنعمة الرب


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 يونيو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> نجمة النجوم ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*على قدر طاقتكم سالموا جميع الناس*


----------



## اني بل (13 يونيو 2015)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *على قدر طاقتكم سالموا جميع الناس*



أنا بحب القسم المسيحي لأنكم أنتِ وتماف الغالية مشرفيه 
ومتاكدة اني لست الوحيدة التي تقول ذلك ...
الكل يحبونكم ياغاليين


----------



## أَمَة (14 يونيو 2015)

الأخت الحبيبة مونيكا إنسانة مخلصة في كل ما تعمل وتقول. تشرفت بمعرفتها في أول خدمة لي على النت قبل سبع سنوات في منتدى "ملتقى مسيحيي الخليج" الذي للأسف الشديد إُجْهِضَ قبل أن يكتمل نموه. ولولاه لما تعرفت عليها وعلى الأخ ميشيل فريد والإبنة عراقية للمسيح والإبن بيس الذي له يعود الفضل بأني عضوة في منتديات الكنيسة.


----------



## soul & life (14 يونيو 2015)

ماما مونيكا انسانة هادية وخدمتها دايما تتم فى هدوء الرب يبارك حياة حضرتك وخدمتك 
محظوظين بوجود شخصيات جميلة زى حضرتك


----------



## اني بل (15 يونيو 2015)

نجم راقي




ذكي ...معلّم بالترنيم ...نجم اعتز به وافتخر ...
نجم اسمه قريب من اسمي ...
العبقرية والذكاء تسري في دمه جريان الدم


*oesi no *

 
نجم مبهر للنظر ...كلما استرقت النظر إليه رأيته يتوهج ويلمع 
نجم أعماله تشهد عما يحمله من معان سامية





نجم كلما اقتربت منه تجده قريبا" منك ...بفكره ...بقلبه ...بروحه ...
نجم ذو قلب ينبض بالحب وبالمشاعر الراقية ...للكل ...
نجم محبب ...صادق ...عفوي ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



نجم يتعامل بلطافة وانضباط ...
نجم ذو فكر ثاقب...






نجم لايمكن إلا وتحترمه وتقدره وتعطيه وسام الشرف بامتياز 
نجم ...لا ينتسى ...





*oesi no*

*الأخ ...والصديق ...

سؤالي لجورج :*
*




1-شو مواصفات شريكة الحياة ؟؟؟

 2-أي احب ترنيمة لقلبك وكان لها تأثير طيب في نفسك ؟؟؟
ممكن فيديو لوحبيت 

 3-ليش اخترت اوسي كإسم مستعار بدل من جورج ؟؟؟
وهل له دلالة معينة عندك ؟؟*


----------



## اني بل (15 يونيو 2015)

*oesi no *








إجمالي المشاركات: 16,860
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 5.01
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها oesi no
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها oesi no


----------



## أَمَة (15 يونيو 2015)

*oesi no *شاب أذكى من الذكاء الظاهر للعين التي تقرأ كلامه المكتوب في المنتدى. هو يرى خلال السطور وأحيانا من وراء الشبكة العنكبوتية.

لأني احبه زعلانة لقلة نشاطه وأتمنى رؤية اسمه موجودا ونشاطه يعود الى سابقه.

شكرا يا أنى على اختيارك.


----------



## oesi no (15 يونيو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> نجم راقي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اوسى نو هو الاسم المختصر لاخويا الكبير ولما جيت سجلت فى المنتدى مكنش عندى اى اسم واول تعامل ليا على الانترنت فاخترت انى ادخل بأسمه وكان وضع مؤقت يعنى  مكنش فى بالى انى هقعد فى المنتدى هنا 9 سنين 

ميرسي ليكى على الاستضافة الحلوة 
نردهالك فى الافراح


----------



## grges monir (15 يونيو 2015)

oesi no قال:


> اوسى نو هو الاسم المختصر لاخويا الكبير ولما جيت سجلت فى المنتدى مكنش عندى اى اسم واول تعامل ليا على الانترنت فاخترت انى ادخل بأسمه وكان وضع مؤقت يعنى  مكنش فى بالى انى هقعد فى المنتدى هنا 9 سنين
> 
> ميرسي ليكى على الاستضافة الحلوة
> نردهالك فى الافراح


سؤال  يا عم اوسى
هو انت مشرف قسم اية هنا هههههههه
غية عندى اغلس عليك ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يونيو 2015)

*نظرا لفترة غيابى وماكنتش متابعة الموضوع 
مقدرش ارد ع حد واسيب حد 
بس حقيقى كل واحد فى المنتدى هو نجم فى سماء المنتدى 
من غيره المنتدى ينقص حاجة 
انى موضوعك جميل زيك يا قمر *​


----------



## oesi no (15 يونيو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> سؤال  يا عم اوسى
> هو انت مشرف قسم اية هنا هههههههه
> غية عندى اغلس عليك ههههه


انا بتاع ترانيم 
والسوق واقف بقاله اكتر من سنة


----------



## النهيسى (16 يونيو 2015)

*الأخت مونيكا من الأعمده الروحيه بالمنتدى
وأنسانه  وخادمه خلوقه جدا
ربنا يباركها وأسرتها​*


----------



## النهيسى (16 يونيو 2015)

*شكرا اختنا أنى بل لموضوعك الجميل والذى فكرته جديده ورائعه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## soul & life (16 يونيو 2015)

جورج خادم امين  رغم انه كسلان شويتين تلاتة اربعة  وبيحب الكسل موت بس هو منور قسمه والمنتدى كله  ربنا يفرح قلبك يا جورج ويفرحنا فيك قصدى بيك عن قريب


----------



## grges monir (16 يونيو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> جورج خادم امين  رغم انه كسلان شويتين تلاتة اربعة  وبيحب الكسل موت بس هو منور قسمه والمنتدى كله  ربنا يفرح قلبك يا جورج ويفرحنا فيك قصدى بيك عن قريب


جبت حاجة انا من عندى جورج  
عشان متقولش بتبلى عليك ههههه


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (16 يونيو 2015)

النجوم الاحباء 
الاخت مونيكا
الاخ اوسيو
هم بجدارة يستحقون النجومية في المنتدى
الف مبروك لهما وربنا يوفقهم اكثر واكثر امين


----------



## اني بل (17 يونيو 2015)

oesi no قال:


> اوسى نو هو الاسم المختصر لاخويا الكبير ولما جيت سجلت فى المنتدى مكنش عندى اى اسم واول تعامل ليا على الانترنت فاخترت انى ادخل بأسمه وكان وضع مؤقت يعنى  مكنش فى بالى انى هقعد فى المنتدى هنا 9 سنين
> 
> ميرسي ليكى على الاستضافة الحلوة
> نردهالك فى الافراح



عايزة تفرحنا ياجورج ارجع كالسابق واخدم بحيوتك ونشاطك المعهود ..
الكل يحبك ترجع وانا والكل مقدرين شغلك بس الرب  والخدمة هي الأهم 
ومانخلي اي حد زعلان منا لا الرب ولا حد من اخوتنا ...
وماما أمة عايزة ترجع وتتحفنا بأطيايب خدمتك ياغالي 
ربنا يباركك 
انت تستاهل الكلام ده كله وده اعتبره قليل على انسان راقي واكثر من مميز زيك 
ربنا يحميك ويكون معك


----------



## اني بل (18 يونيو 2015)

نجمة أصيلة مؤصلة " أبا" عن جدّ"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




نجمة تفتقد الكل بمحبتها ..
نجمة حفر اسمها في قلبي ولن ينمحى ابداااا"






نجمة خارقة مستحيل إلا وأن تبادلها المشاعر لأنها تستحق الحب والتقدير والإشادة والثناء 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



" لإيمانها العملي الجلّي ...وخدمتها...وامانتها ...ووفاءها ...وإخلاصها .






نجمة احبها بكل امانة ..احسها قريبة لقلبي ...لفكري ...كأننا واحد لا اثنين ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




نجمة أشكر ربي لأجلها كثثيرا:::لأنه وحدنا بقلب واحد وروح واحدة وخدمة واحدة :::خدمة من احبنا ومات لأجلنا .







*tamav maria*

الأخت ...والصديقة ...والزوجة والأم ...







سؤالي :





*tamav maria*
كيف ممكن الزوجة تكسب زوجها للرب ؟؟؟






شو أضافت الخدمة بالمنتدى لتماف ماريا؟؟؟


شو رأيك بالغيرة بشكل عام والغيرة بالحسنى بشكل خاص ؟؟؟ وشئ مرة غرتي هالغيرة ؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (18 يونيو 2015)

*tamav maria*



إجمالي المشاركات: 10,465
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 4.11
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها tamav maria
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها tamav maria


----------



## اني بل (18 يونيو 2015)




----------



## أَمَة (18 يونيو 2015)

*tamav maria *لها مكانة كبيرة في قلبي بنفس كبر قيمتها في المنتدى.

افتقدها كثيرا، وأتمنى لها الأفضل في كل شؤون حياتها.

شكرا يا أني على اختيارك لـِ*tamav maria* المميز.


----------



## اني بل (20 يونيو 2015)

أمة قال:


> *tamav maria *لها مكانة كبيرة في قلبي بنفس كبر قيمتها في المنتدى.
> 
> افتقدها كثيرا، وأتمنى لها الأفضل في كل شؤون حياتها.
> 
> شكرا يا أني على اختيارك لـِ*tamav maria* المميز.



وانا كمان افتقدها كثثيراااااا
واشتقت ليها كثثير 
تماف توام روحي ومحبوبة الكل


----------



## tamav maria (20 يونيو 2015)

أمة قال:


> *tamav maria *لها مكانة كبيرة في قلبي بنفس كبر قيمتها في المنتدى.
> 
> افتقدها كثيرا، وأتمنى لها الأفضل في كل شؤون حياتها.
> 
> شكرا يا أني على اختيارك لـِ*tamav maria* المميز.




شكرا ياامي لروعة مشاركتك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## أَمَة (20 يونيو 2015)

و يبارك حياتك أيضا حبيبتي تماف ماريا، ويفرح قلبك بكل ما هو صالح.


----------



## tamav maria (21 يونيو 2015)

اشكرك اني لاختيارك لي 

كيف ممكن الزوجة تكسب زوجها للرب ؟؟؟
نجاح الأسرة المسيحية يبدأ بحضور المسيح الدائم داخل البيت. 

 ودايما نتذكر ان السيد المسيح هو حجر الاساس فى الاسرة.
وعندما  يغيب المسيح فى الاسرة تظهر المشاكل بين الازواج 

وبالنسبه للزوجه لتكسب زوجها يجب ان تعرف نفيسته وعقليته لكي تدرك كيف تتعامل معه

شو أضافت الخدمة بالمنتدى لتماف ماريا؟؟؟
[FONT=&quot]اتعلمت واستفدت منها كثيرا في من الناحية الروحيه  وامور الحياة واشياء كثيره وكلما احتجت اي معلومات او ارشاد روحي ابحث عنه في المنتدي


شو رأيك بالغيرة بشكل عام والغيرة بالحسنى بشكل خاص ؟؟؟ وشئ مرة غرتي هالغيرة ؟؟؟
الغيره نوعان غيره مقدسه وغيره غير مقدسه
الغيره الغير مقدسه هي اننا نحسد شخص لديه شئ لا نملكه وهذا النوع من الغيره هو خطيه 

[FONT=&quot]الغيرة المقدسة : هى نار متقدة فى قلب المؤمن تدفعه بحماس شديد للسعى بكل الجهد لاجل خلاص الناس وبناء الملكوت[/FONT].[/FONT]


----------



## اني بل (21 يونيو 2015)

tamav maria قال:


> اشكرك اني لاختيارك لي
> 
> كيف ممكن الزوجة تكسب زوجها للرب ؟؟؟
> نجاح الأسرة المسيحية يبدأ بحضور المسيح الدائم داخل البيت.
> ...



لاشكر فأنتِ نجمة في قلوبنا جميعا"


----------



## اني بل (21 يونيو 2015)

نجم مفكر وباحث قبل أن يكون نجم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



نجم يعزف على أوتار قلوبنا بلحنه الشجي العذب الخاص بانغام قلّ نظيرها ...
نجم ملتزم ...بارع ...عبقري ...قوي استمد قوته من قراءته العميقة للكلمة المقدسة ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



نجم لا يمر يوم إلا ويتواجد بقوة 
فإسمه بحد ذاته شغلة ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



حالة استثنائية من الدبلوماسية والأناقة والتميز والذكاء...
نجم ينبوع من الثقافة الروحية "لا يستصعب عليه أي سؤال "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



نجم يجاوبك بسلاسة منقطعة نظير:::يضع على الجرح يطيب :::
نجم مملوء من روحه ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



نجم احترمه وأقدره لتفانيه في الخدمة ...
نجم ملوكي يكفيه فخرا" انه بجوار الملكة أمة الغالية على قلوبنا جميعا"









*إنه عبد يسوع المسيح*

 الأخ ...والصديق ...







*سؤالي ل عبد يسوع المسيح:*








1-من أين يستوحي عبد يسوع المسيح مصادره الموثوقة " غير الكتاب المقدس " للاجابة على الأسئلة ؟؟؟







2-في شئ مرة استفذك سؤال ؟؟؟ 
وكان مصدر نقاش وجدال بينك وبين السائل ؟؟؟؟أو بينك بين ماما الغالية أمة ؟؟؟؟








3-شو شعورك وبجانبك الملكة أمة الغالية ؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (21 يونيو 2015)

*عبد يسوع المسيح*

*يارب أعطنى حكمة*





إجمالي المشاركات: 2,491
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 1.17
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها عبد يسوع المسيح
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها عبد يسوع المسيح


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (21 يونيو 2015)

اشكر ذوقك ومجاملتك اللطيفة اختنا " انى بل " 
مع أن الكلام كبير وكتير جدا على لأنى لا دارس ولا باحث ..
أنا مجرد محب للقرآة ولكنى أحاول أن أحيا ما أقوم بقرائته طالما كان يتوافق مع مشيئة الله لحياتى ..

بالنسبة لأجابة السؤال الأول ..
هو مش موضوع مصادر اكتر منه نتاج قراءات كتير لكتابات أباء وخبرات شخصية ومتابعة مواضيع أشخاص 
بحب مواضيعهم جدا وأري فيهم أستنارة كبيرة بروح الله القدوس مثل أستاذ أيمن وأمى الغالية أمة وكثيرين أخرين أستفد منهم جدا ولكنى لن أذكر أسماء حتي لا أنسى احدا ولكنى ذكرت استاذ ايمن وامي امة لما لهما من تأثير قوى علي لأنى أرى فيهم روح الله ..

بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني ..
موضوع الأستفزاز موجود دائما ولكنى أحاول ألا أنجرف فى الأمور الجدلية لأنى لست بارع فيها فأما أبتعد عن الموضوع أو أتعامل معه أشرافيا أذا كان مخالف " بالغلق أو التحرير والتعديل أو الحذف " ..
ولم يحدث من قبل أنى تجادلت مع أمى أمة لأننا لم نختلف قبلا ولا أظن أننا سنختلف  

شعورى وأنا أخدم بجوار أمى أمة هو شعور الأمان والبركة الدائمة ربنا يباركلى فى عمرها وخدمتها لأنى تعلمت منها الكثير وهى أم روحية بالحقيقة ..

أشكرك أختى أني بل على الموضوع ..
أعتذر عن عدم تنسيق الرد لأنى أشارك من الفون ..


----------



## اني بل (21 يونيو 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> اشكر ذوقك ومجاملتك اللطيفة اختنا " انى بل "
> مع أن الكلام كبير وكتير جدا على لأنى لا دارس ولا باحث ..
> أنا مجرد محب للقرآة ولكنى أحاول أن أحيا ما أقوم بقرائته طالما كان يتوافق مع مشيئة الله لحياتى ..
> 
> ...



يمكن حسيت كده لأنك مميز باجاباتك أخي العزيز 
ولايهمك اجاباتك مميزة 
ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## اني بل (22 يونيو 2015)

نجمة أنارت سماء منتدانا بنور غير شكل ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



نجمة مصلية تعشق الصلاة عشقها لربها ومخلصها ...
نجمة لايمكن الاستغناء عنها لأنها استثناء بحد ذاته ...






نجمة غيابها مؤثر ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




فكل ركن من اركان المنتدى يصرخ فتنبض القلوب وتصدح بإسمها حنينا" وشوقا"
نجمة اسمها لاينتسى بل سيظل شاهدا" على نجوميتها ...وحبها للخدمة ...وجزءا" لا يتجزا من قلب المنتدى النابض ...لا بل قلوبنا النابضة الناطقة باسمها ...وبحبها...





يانجمة أنارت سماءنا ...
لن ننساكِ ستظلي في قلوبنا وبالنا ...




*ميرنا *





بس حابة اسالها سؤال اطمئنان ؟؟؟
فينك ياغالية ؟؟؟
وحشتينا كلنا ؟؟؟
صلاتي أنُ نشوفك مرة اخرى بنعمة الرب


----------



## اني بل (22 يونيو 2015)

*ميرنا



 *

*نائب المشرف العام*





إجمالي المشاركات: 21,940
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 6.20
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها ميرنا
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها ميرنا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يونيو 2015)

يخبر معقول كوووووول دول ملحقتش اكتب عنهم انا !!

هبداء بماما مونيكا 
انا محصليش الشرف انى اقابلها لكنى سمعت صوتها  و يومها مكنتش مجمعه كمان مين بيكلمنى ههههههههههههههههههههه دايما كدا متوها انا-- بس هى انسانه جميله بتخدم فى صمت دايما اخد بالى انها بتاخد بالها من الاعضاء الجداد الحديثين فى الايمان و القيها مهتمه بيهم و تبعت لهم فيديوهات و تفتقدهم--
اشكرك امى على خدمتك الجميله الى مليانه محبه  فى هدووء و صمت--  لربنا يخليكى لينا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يونيو 2015)

اوسى نوووو
جورج 
دا بئا اخويا الغااالى-- مخه كبير و طيييب جدا جدا و من الناس الغاليين عليا جدا جدا-- شوفته قبل كدا و طلع قصير جدا جدا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه---- اقصد العكس صحيح ههههه انسان خدوم لابعد الحدود مفيش طلب اطلبه منه او مساعده او خدمه غير لما يعملها بكل محبه---حتى لو كان فيها تعب له او ماشوره-- ربنا يحميه و يباركه و يبارك تعب محبته و خدمته  و يرجع يشارك تانى و يبطل كسل هههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يونيو 2015)

تاماف ماريا
نيتتا 
دى حبيبتى الغاليا -- و حمامه السلام ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هى عارفا كويس اقصد ايه ههههههههههههه حكيمه جدا و ارائها  بحبها.. انسانه جميله بفتقدها كتير لما تغيب--
يا رب تبقى دايما موجوده و فى احسن حال و ربنا يباركها وي بارك عيليتها امين يا رب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يونيو 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح 
عاشق القربان

لما بتخيله بفتكر صورته و هو نونو  الى كان وضعها فى موضوع واثقه و بيبقى ماسك قربانه فى ايده ههههههههههههه انسان جميل حكيم بحب طريقه اجابته و بحب معلوماته و بحب حبه انه يعرف اكثر و اكثر --و قدرته على سماع النقد و المناقشه بهدوء و حكمه و محبه--
 ربنا يباركه و يبارك خدمته و محبته و عيلته امين يا رب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يونيو 2015)

ميرنا 
غااايبه بقالها كتييير لكن رغم غيابها هى موجوده فى قلوب الكل-- و نتمنى ترجع تانى 
الرب يكون معها و يديها سؤال قلبها امين يا رب


----------



## اني بل (22 يونيو 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ميرنا
> غااايبه بقالها كتييير لكن رغم غيابها هى موجوده فى قلوب الكل-- و نتمنى ترجع تانى
> الرب يكون معها و يديها سؤال قلبها امين يا رب



امين يارب 
بس لما دخلت بروفايلها لقيتها داخلة مش من وقت بعيد من وقت قريب 
دليل على انها مشتاقة للمنتدى وفي امل من عودتها 
ربنا يرجع كافة النجوم


----------



## أَمَة (23 يونيو 2015)

شكرا اني على اختيارك المميز الجديد لإبن مبارك
أحببته قبل أن يصبح معروفا لكثيرين في المنتدى. *عبد يسوع المسيح *لفت انتباهي بهدوئه ومحاولاته الدائمة للبقاء بعيداً عن الأضواء. تمنيت أن يكون شريكي في خدمة قسم الأسئلة لأني لمست به التمييز الروحي والتواضع المهم جدا في الخدمة... اشكر الرب أمنيتي تحققت.

تجمعنا صفات مشتركة أكتفي بذكر واحدة منها ذكرها في رده في الموضوع:



عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أحاول ألا أنجرف فى الأمور الجدلية لأنى لست بارع فيها


 
أصلي من أجله ومن أجل عائلتك المباركة ومن أجل خدمته.





اني بل قال:


> نجم ملوكي يكفيه فخرا" انه بجوار الملكة أمة الغالية على قلوبنا جميعا"
> 
> *إنه عبد يسوع المسيح*


 
أختي الحبيبة اني، 

تعليقا على تسميتك لي بـِ الملكة أمة أود التوضيح أني بكامل حريتي وبكل محبة وفرح اخترت لنفسي اسم أمة الذي يعني عبدة أو خادمة لأن هذه أنا. 

ملكة و  أمة does not mix.


----------



## اني بل (23 يونيو 2015)

أمة قال:


> شكرا اني على اختيارك المميز الجديد لإبن مبارك
> أحببته قبل أن يصبح معروفا لكثيرين في المنتدى. *عبد يسوع المسيح *لفت انتباهي بهدوئه ومحاولاته الدائمة للبقاء بعيداً عن الأضواء. تمنيت أن يكون شريكي في خدمة قسم الأسئلة لأني لمست به التمييز الروحي والتواضع المهم جدا في الخدمة... اشكر الرب أمنيتي تحققت.
> 
> تجمعنا صفات مشتركة أكتفي بذكر واحدة منها ذكرها في رده في الموضوع:
> ...




ياماما الغالية 
احترم تواضعك بس سبب التسمية لأنك بنت ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب 
المقصود روحي منها ياغالية 
فهمت عليك ِ 
وكل النجوم ملوك لأنهم تغسلوا بدم الحمل وهم اولاد ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب


----------



## اني بل (23 يونيو 2015)

رجاء ماحدن يفكر اني عم اجامله هدف الموضوع روحي وتشجيعي 
ربنا يبارككم
وهدفه نفيد ونستفيد 
وبتمنى تذكروني بخير دائما"


----------



## أَمَة (23 يونيو 2015)

الإبنة الغالية* ميرنا *من أوائل خدام المنتدى، و ليس كثير عليها لو لقبتها بأنها شريكة في تأسيسه.

كلنا مشتاقون لها ونتمنى تواجدها معنا، ونعلم مقدار حبها للمنتدى واحساسها الصعب ببعدها عنه لأن غيابها ليس برضاها. 

أتمنى أن تسنح لها الأيام القادمة بالعودة الى نشاطها. وأصلي لها من كل قلبي أن يفرح قلبها بما تشتهيه.


----------



## أَمَة (23 يونيو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> رجاء ماحدن يفكر اني عم اجامله هدف الموضوع روحي وتشجيعي
> ربنا يبارككم
> وهدفه نفيد ونستفيد
> وبتمنى تذكروني بخير دائما"


 

تسلمي وتدوم خدمتك.


----------



## soul & life (23 يونيو 2015)

بصراحة انى بل انتى فعلا بتختارى نجوم مميزة جدا فى المنتدى  بشكرك حقيقى على مجهودك ومحبتك للجميع وبتمنى من الكل يتواجد بنشاط وبروح حلوة كده زيك بالمنتدى 

انا وقفت عند  تموفة  حبيبتى انسانة طيبة وحنونة بتحب تسال عن الكل وتطمن على الكل
ربنا يباركها ويبارك عيلتها ودايما يارب متواجده وسطنا ومنورانا 

استاذ عبد يسوع المسيح خادم امين  هادىء جدا وعنده طولت بال بحسده ساعات عليها ههههه لما بشوفه طالعه عينه فى قسم الاسئلة الله يعيينه خدمته جميلة وهو قايم بيها على اكمل وجه الرب يعوضه ويبارك عيلته
ودايما يارب منورنا بالمنتدى ومباركنا بخدمته الرائعة 

ميرنا  للاسف متكلمناش كتير من وقت وجودى بالمنتدى وانا بشوفها قليل تدخل تسلم وتمشى لكن انطباعى الاول عنها انها مرحة ولذيذة  وعشرية تحب كل الناس  بتمنالها كل الخير فى حياتها واتمنى الظروف تسمح انها تتواجد معانا بشكل اكبر


----------



## اني بل (24 يونيو 2015)

نجم خلاّق موهوب 
 نجم نقدّر نقول عنه خبرة ...لا بل معلّم 








مصمم بارع على اعلى طراز 







نجم تعتز به كونه" اخا" "بكل ماتحمل الكلمة من معنى 
نجم مبدع في مشاركاته ..تسحرك ردوده ..وافكاره الذكية البناءة 






نجم معبي مركزه ...وقدّ المسؤولية الملقاة على عاتقه 
نجم ذو شخصية قوية ...وواثق من نفسه " والثقة مستمدة من ثقته بالقدير .."






نجم تواجده محبب للكل ...






*!! Coptic Lion !!*



*الأخ ..والصديق ...والمشرف بامتياز

*
*




1-شو سبب الغيبة ياعياد ؟؟؟وليش مقلّ بمشاركاتك ؟؟

 2-طمنا عن صحة الوالدة ؟؟؟

 3-شو بتدرس ؟؟؟ وشو آخر تصاميمك ؟؟؟

*






*!! Coptic Lion !!*

*
بحب قلك بالختام وحشتنا مشاركاتك وتصاميمك المبدعة يامعلّم 
تحياتي 
*


----------



## اني بل (24 يونيو 2015)

*!! Coptic Lion !!*



إجمالي المشاركات: 21,279
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 8.97
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها !! Coptic Lion !!
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها !! Coptic Lion !!
*
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يونيو 2015)

عياااااااااااااااااااااااااااد
 اول ما دخلت هنا كان اسمه الاسد المرقصى
 و كان دايما يقول للمشرفات يا خالتى -- اقول إيه دا دى خالته-- و حد تانى  يقول له يا جوز بنتى -- اقول ايه دا متجوز بنتها هههههههههههههههههه
و حجات من دى لدرجه جالى تربنتينا-- اقول هو متجوز بنت مين بالضبط -- متجوز كام وحده هههههههههههه و كل دول خلاته-- هما كلهم اخوات هنا و لا ايه هههههههههههههههه
 لحد ما بقيت انا كمان خالته و فهمت الليله  ههههههههههه
كنت زمان بردوا فكراه راجل كبير متجوز و يعووول هههه بعدين بالوقت عرفت مين عياد بئا و حصل لى الشرف انى اشوفه كمان مع مجموعه فى الكنيسه --
 انسان جميل روحه حلوه خدووووم جدا جدااا- و بيخدم المنتدى بقلبه-- مش هنسى بردوا لما عمل حادث و كان معانا و بيكتب لنا بالقلم ههه و مره اعتقد كمان اخته كتبت لنا -- ياااااا زكرايات-- هو العضو المصاب كل شويه لازم يحدث له شىء يا يده تتخرم من طلقه يا يعمل حادث يا يا يا --
 ربنا يحميه و يحافظ عليه و يباركه و يبارك صحته --
 و يديله السلام و يخليه يرجع يشارك معانا تانى زى زمان


----------



## اني بل (24 يونيو 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عياااااااااااااااااااااااااااد
> اول ما دخلت هنا كان اسمه الاسد المرقصى
> و كان دايما يقول للمشرفات يا خالتى -- اقول إيه دا دى خالته-- و حد تانى  يقول له يا جوز بنتى -- اقول ايه دا متجوز بنتها هههههههههههههههههه
> و حجات من دى لدرجه جالى تربنتينا-- اقول هو متجوز بنت مين بالضبط -- متجوز كام وحده هههههههههههه و كل دول خلاته-- هما كلهم اخوات هنا و لا ايه هههههههههههههههه
> ...



يابخت كل مين شافك ياقمر 
معناه لازم اسألك  عن كل نجم 
انتِ مميزة اووي


----------



## soul & life (24 يونيو 2015)

عياد السوسة 

انا اللى طلعت عليه لقب السوسة  وده لانى اول مدخلت المنتدى كل لما اسأل عن حاجة الاقيه يجاوبنى بسرعة البرق  وبعدين تلاقيه عارف خبايا ومواضيع واسرار المنتدى كله ههههه
يعنى سوسة اسم على مسمى فمعرفش قولتله مرة انت سوسة ومن ساعتها لزقت فيه 
والكل بقا يقوله السوسة  .. بيحب المنتدى  جدا وغيور عليه ويهمه  مصلحة المنتدى 

من ناحية شخصيته فهو انسان مهذب وطيب وخدوم  وخجول او يمكن ملتزم اكتر من انه خجول وده عرفته من كزا مشاركة ليه وارائه اللى بيكتبها ... للاسف انا متقابلتش وجها لوجه مع اى حد من اخوتى بالمنتدى لكن دا ميعنيش ان علاقتى بيهم سطحية  بالعكس انا بشعر اننا فعلا اسرة واحده وبنهتم بامور بعض اكتر يمكن من اسرنا ...
  ربنا يديم المحبة بينا ويبارك فى خدمتنا وينميها
عياد حساس  وبشعر انه اغلب الوقت حزين  ربنا يفرح قلبه ويوفقه


----------



## اني بل (24 يونيو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> عياد السوسة
> 
> انا اللى طلعت عليه لقب السوسة  وده لانى اول مدخلت المنتدى كل لما اسأل عن حاجة الاقيه يجاوبنى بسرعة البرق  وبعدين تلاقيه عارف خبايا ومواضيع واسرار المنتدى كله ههههه
> يعنى سوسة اسم على مسمى فمعرفش قولتله مرة انت سوسة ومن ساعتها لزقت فيه
> ...




الكل بيحبك ياعياد هههههههه يابختك 
اوكيه اذا عندك أي سؤال حابة تسأليه 
المجال مفتوح للكل طبعا"


----------



## BITAR (24 يونيو 2015)

سؤال: *BITAR *


1-شو اخبارك الصحية ؟؟
*انا الحمد لله اشكر ربنا الان مرت الايام ما بعد العملية الجراحية ما يطلق عليها ( فترة النقاهه )*
2-اللي مابيعرف بيتر ممكن لمحة مختزلة عنك تعرفهم عنك ؟؟؟؟
*انسان بسيط مرح لدرجة التهريج ال دائما بينقلب لضحك هههههههههههه
متزوج ولى ثلاث بنتان وولد
اعمل رئيس شئون عاملين لاحدى كبرى الشركات 
مسالم لاقصى درجة 
اعشق المجاملات يعنى لا يوجد واجب  عزاء اعلم به ولا احضرة
لدرجة اصجاب المتوفى يرسلون لى ذكرى الاربعين حتى لو لم احضر
الرحلات اعشقها خاصة الدينيه  *
3-شو هواياتك الروحية والزمنية ؟؟؟
 *كنت مسئول عن خدمة اجتماع الشباب والخريجيين حتى وقت قريب 
واقرأ الكثير من الكتب خصوصا التفاسير الروحية وقصص الاباء لحل كل المسابقات الدينيه التى اجدها فى طريقى ( الزملاء فى العمل يحضرون لى مسابقات كنائسهم )*

​


----------



## BITAR (24 يونيو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> الكل بيحبك ياعياد هههههههه يابختك
> اوكيه اذا عندك أي سؤال حابة تسأليه
> المجال مفتوح للكل طبعا"


*وانا كمان
 قابلت عياد وسعدت جدا بمعرفته
*​


----------



## اني بل (25 يونيو 2015)

أخي العزيز بيتر ربنا يباركك ويعطيك سؤل قلبك ...
ورجاء أخوتي الأحبة : النهيسي وايموند وعياد الاجابة على الأسئلة عشان نستفيد جميعاااا ونتشجع كلنا مع بعض 
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2015)

اشكركم واحد واحد بس اسمه بس اعذروني مش هقدر اكتب حاجه الفتره دي


----------



## اني بل (25 يونيو 2015)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> اشكركم واحد واحد بس اسمه بس اعذروني مش هقدر اكتب حاجه الفتره دي



ليش ياعياد 
شو السبب ؟؟؟؟ 
احنا اخوتك واللي بيصير عليك بيصير علينا 
تشجع يا اخي 
عايزينك تجاوبنا على الاسئلة 
رح ازعل اذا ما جاوبت او ماعرفتنا سبب توقفك


----------



## اني بل (28 يونيو 2015)

رح ننتظرك ياعياد 
يوم ماتكون جاهز للأجابة هي صفحتك 
ونورت سمانا


----------



## اني بل (28 يونيو 2015)

نجمة جنسيتها عراقية سماوية 




نجمة سوبر ستار...

*كلدانية*

نجمة وصفت بالموسوعة العلمية لتميز آفاق مداركها العلمية 






نجمة مجتهدة مكبّة على الخدمة بكل تواضع وأمانة
نجمة لها بصمة واضحة في سماء منتدانا ...







لا يأتي يوم إلا وتكون مجدّة في خدمتها ..
نجمة متفوقة  بكل ماتحمله الكلمة من معنى ...

*كلدانية*

 
مثقفة ..على مستوى عالي من الدّراية والعلم ...
نجمة أحبها واحترمها واقدرها ...واشيد بعطاءها الغزير والمستمر 












نجمة تجعلك تغار منها بالحسنى لمحبتها للخدمة 






 

* إنها كلدانية*

 
الأخت .....والصديقة ....والقدوة الحسنة








سؤالي :

 1-شو سبب اختيار كلدانية إشراف القسم الثقافي العلمي ؟وهل هو اختيارك ام اختيار الإدارة ؟؟؟
2-أي قسم في المنتدى غير قسمك بيستهويكِ وبتحبي يكون إلك مشاركة فيه ؟؟
3-مين بتفضلي لو الإدارة عينته مشرف او مشرفة يكون زميلك أو زميلتك بالإشراف ؟؟؟وليش سبب الاختيار ؟؟


----------



## اني بل (28 يونيو 2015)

*كلدانية*













إجمالي المشاركات: 25,401
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 14.94
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها كلدانية
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها كلدانية


----------



## اني بل (28 يونيو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 يونيو 2015)

احنا بانتظارك يامشرفتنا المجتهدة ورجاء الاجابة على الأسئلة


----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> نجمة جنسيتها عراقية سماوية
> 
> 
> 
> ...


في بداية تسجيلي في المنتدئ كان لي نشاط في القسم وكنت احبه لما يحتويه من معلومات وكان اختيار الادارة في محله وانا سعيدة به
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





تقريبا في اقسام كثيرة اشارك فيها 


لكل من هو كفوء لحمل الاشراف لان هذه امانة خدمة والادارة جديرة جدااا وموفقة في اختيار الاشراف حظا جميلا للجميع



شكرااااا اني للاستظافة الرقيقة والموضوع الجميل
والتجدد هو عنوان مواضيعك ربنا يوفقك



​


----------



## اني بل (1 يوليو 2015)

نجم متعدد المواهب والامكانيات 





نجم من أنشط النجوم واكفئهم ...حبا" ...وخدمة 







نجم يبهرك بفنه وبعذوبة أفكاره وروعة تصاميمه






نجم امتاز دوما" بالتميز والعبقرية وبأفكار الجذابة
نجم يبهرك بذوقه الرفيع 







نجم نوره يجذب الألباب ويخطف الأنظار بروعة ابداعاته وفنه ..
نجم امتاز عجبا" وتمييزا" بدقة عجيبين ...









نجم إذا امعنت النظر إليه زدت جمالا" وجاذبية 
نجم يمتعك ...
نجم تتحين الفرصة لتسترق النظر إليه بحب وشغف حقيقيين ...







*kalimooo*

النجم ...المواهب ...الإمكانيات الفذة ...





سؤالي  :







1-كيف تعرفت على المنتدى ؟؟؟





2-ومين أول عضو رحب فيك وشجعك ؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (1 يوليو 2015)

*kalimooo*












إجمالي المشاركات: 144,005
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 56.16
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها kalimooo
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها kalimooo


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2015)

1-كيف تعرفت على المنتدى ؟؟؟

بالصدفة كنت افتش عن شيء معين وجدته هنا

2-ومين أول عضو رحب فيك وشجعك ؟؟؟

*فراشة مسيحية*...


----------



## اني بل (2 يوليو 2015)

kalimooo قال:


> 1-كيف تعرفت على المنتدى ؟؟؟
> 
> بالصدفة كنت افتش عن شيء معين وجدته هنا
> 
> ...



أكيد الكل عايزين يقولولك وحشتنا ياكليمو 
وحشنا حضورك ومشاركاتك وحتى تصاميمك 
الكل بيحبك والكل بشوق لرجوعك من تاني 
شرفتنا بحضورك


----------



## اني بل (2 يوليو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (3 يوليو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (3 يوليو 2015)

النت بطيء الصور واضحة عندكم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يوليو 2015)

كلدانيه
 مشرفه راائعه- موظبه نشيطه
فى حالها فى دنيا اخرى-- بحسها ملاك-- ربنا يحميها و يباركها 
هى فعلا نجمه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يوليو 2015)

كاليييموووو
 مصمم رااائع  بصور متحركه- انسان رومانسى جدا- بحسه كدا--
روحه جميله-- بقاله فطره قليل الدخول-- الرب يكون معاه فى حياته و مشغولياته و يرجع ينورنا زى زماان


----------



## اني بل (3 يوليو 2015)

انتظريني ياحبوا رح تفرحي اووي وتتذكريني دايمااااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يوليو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> النت بطيء الصور واضحة عندكم


عندى الصور مش باينه -- بس يعنى انا معطبرش مقياس لان اغلب الوقت الصور عندى مش بتفتح


----------



## اني بل (4 يوليو 2015)

نجمة هادئة رزينة ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



نجمة كلامها دقيق ...وأفكارها نقية نقاء القلوب البيضاء







نجمة صاحبة موقف او مبدأ  وتصّر عليه 

نجمة لايمكن ان تحيد نظرك عنها ...فيها شئ يجذبك







نجمة مؤثرة ...والحلو فيها أنها لا تتأثر ...






نجمة ميزها الرب بمزايا لاتقل أهمية عن غيرها فاستثمرتها اروع استثمار في خدمته






 نجمة مباركة ومحط محبة الجميع 







*soso a*

الموهبة ...الإبداع ....الثقافة ...




سؤالي :

1-شو بتعملي بالحياة ؟؟؟

2-كيف ممكن حافظ على مبدأ أو موقف معين وما أتخلى عنه مهما كانت الصعوبات ؟؟؟

3-شو بتعني إلك الألوان التالية :
الأبيض
الأخضر
الأحمر


----------



## اني بل (4 يوليو 2015)

*soso a*












إجمالي المشاركات: 17,103
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 10.79
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها soso a
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها soso a


----------



## اني بل (4 يوليو 2015)

النت بطئ عندي 
بانتظارك كلنا ياسوسو المثابرة


----------



## soso a (4 يوليو 2015)

ميرسى لضيافتك ليا ولكلامك الكتير عليا 

شو بتعملي بالحياة ؟؟؟

عايشه احاول ارضى ربنا بتصرفاتى 
عملى انى بحاول برضوا افرح قلبى اهلى بيا 

2-كيف ممكن حافظ على مبدأ أو موقف معين وما أتخلى عنه مهما كانت الصعوبات ؟؟؟
ايمانى بهذا المبدأ بيجعلنى عنيده جداااا 

3-شو بتعني إلك الألوان التالية :
الابيض النقاء 
الاخضر الراحه 
الاحمر الاصرار


----------



## اني بل (5 يوليو 2015)

soso a قال:


> ميرسى لضيافتك ليا ولكلامك الكتير عليا
> 
> شو بتعملي بالحياة ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



صلاتي نشوفك مولعة بخدمة ربنا ونشوفك دايماااا مواظبة ومثابرة 
تمنياتي لكِ بالتوفيق


----------



## اني بل (5 يوليو 2015)

نجم رفيع المستوى من الابداع والتميز 
نجم أنيق في تعامله ...مشجع في ردوده ...مبدع في مشاركاته








نجم يعجبك ...يفتنك ...يسحرك 
نجم معدنه نقي ...لأنه عرف الرب واختبره ...محصه وصقله وجعله الشخص الذي يعتمد عليه ...







نجم ذو قلب كبير يحتضن الكل كما احتضنه الرب بحبه وغمره بحنانه 
نجم ذو قدوة حسنة










نجم افتخر ...لا...بل ...نفخرجميعا" بتواجده بيننا ...لأنه احد اعمدة المنتدى القوية والمتينة 
نجم يعرف كيف يستخدم موهبته ...وأين ...وكيف يترجمها ...عملية في خدمة الرب .










*kawasaki*








*المبدع ....والقدوة ...التميز 
*
*






سؤالي :

1-شو مقومات المشرف الناجح ؟؟؟

2-لمحة مختصرة عنك ...؟؟؟
*


----------



## اني بل (5 يوليو 2015)

*kawasaki*














إجمالي المشاركات: 3,106
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 2.04
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها kawasaki
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها kawasaki


----------



## kawasaki (5 يوليو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> *kawasaki*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








​


----------



## kawasaki (5 يوليو 2015)

*


اني بل قال:



نجم رفيع المستوى من الابداع والتميز 
نجم أنيق في تعامله ...مشجع في ردوده ...مبدع في مشاركاته







نجم يعجبك ...يفتنك ...يسحرك 
نجم معدنه نقي ...لأنه عرف الرب واختبره ...محصه وصقله وجعله الشخص الذي يعتمد عليه ...







نجم ذو قلب كبير يحتضن الكل كما احتضنه الرب بحبه وغمره بحنانه 
نجم ذو قدوة حسنة










نجم افتخر ...لا...بل ...نفخرجميعا" بتواجده بيننا ...لأنه احد اعمدة المنتدى القوية والمتينة 
نجم يعرف كيف يستخدم موهبته ...وأين ...وكيف يترجمها ...عملية في خدمة الرب .










kawasaki








المبدع ....والقدوة ...التميز 








سؤالي :

1-شو مقومات المشرف الناجح ؟؟؟

2-لمحة مختصرة عنك ...؟؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...




ميرسي اختي اني بل علي كلامك اللي هو مش فيا اصلا خالص 

بالنسبه لسؤال حضرتك عن مقومات المشرف الناجح


انا بقي احب اقول ان المشرفه دي اصلا لعبتي من وانا صوغنن 
دا حتي اللون العدسي ده انا بعشقه جدا 
لدرجه ان انا باكل عدس علطوووووووووووووووول
وعندي بدله هـــــايله ............لونها عدسي برضه 
الاشراف ده عشق 

حتي في اوضتي 



كل جنب فيها 



مكتوب عليه شعار

تبصي علي ايدك اليمن تلاقي 

((لو لم اكن مشرفا .لودت ان اكون مشرفا ))

علي ايدك الشوملا 

" لا تؤجل اشراف اليوم الي الغد"



دا غير ان انا من عائله اشرافيه مرموقه 


جدووو الباشا   







الف رحمه ونور عليك ياجدوو


كان مشرف منتديات الكنيسه ايام ما كانت منتدي واحد 

ههههههههههيييييييييح  ايام بقي ..


وباباتي وماماتي 

وكل خالتتي


حتي عم عبده الجنايني بتاع السرايا بتاعت بابا 





كان من اكبر مشرفين البتنجان والمولوخيه والحاجات دي 


كل اللي عايز افهمهولك ان الاشراف ده بيجري في دمي 
​


طبعا انا بهزر 

بصي ياستو 
المشرف وضعه في القسم اللي هو مشرف فيه بتلاقيه صعب 
يعني لازم يفحص ويمحص ويدقق 
ودا يتوافق 
ودا مش يتوافق 
ودا ينفع يتنشر 
ودا لازم يتحذف 
في اعضاء بتاخدها بشخصنه 
وفي اعضاء بتتفهم الامر 


==============

اما بالنسبه عني 

انا انسان "انوي نادر"

ساعات تلاقيني موجود نهارا 

وساعات بتحول الي كائن ليلي يكره الضوء

وعايش الحمدلله في نعمه  ربنا يديمها 

وميرسي كتير ليكي علي موضوعك الظريف 
ويارب اكون ضيف خفيف 

ويابخت من زار .......................

هه

وايه؟

طبمتشكرين ياخوانا 




​*


----------



## اني بل (5 يوليو 2015)

kawasaki قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...






ههههههههههه طلعت دمك خفيف 
هههههههههه بس ما جاوبت على الأسئلة ههههههههههه
على كل كنت حابة اعرف مقومات المشرف الناجح عشان نستفيد كلنا ونكون على قد المسؤولية الموضوعة على عاتق كل خادم مشرف 
تحياتي لشخصك الطيوب


----------



## اني بل (5 يوليو 2015)

ملاحظة : الهدف تشجيعي ....
من اللي بيضعوا ربنا داخلي لتشجيعي وتشجيعكم 
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## اني بل (5 يوليو 2015)

بكرة بنعمة الرب مع حبوا اعدائكم


----------



## اني بل (6 يوليو 2015)

أسفة حبوا بكرة اعملها ....تحياتي مع الحب


----------



## اني بل (6 يوليو 2015)




----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2015)

فكرة جميلة يا اني

متابعة معاكي​


----------



## اني بل (7 يوليو 2015)

روزي86 قال:


> فكرة جميلة يا اني
> 
> متابعة معاكي​



اوكيه ...
انتِ تنوري الموضوع بحضورك المميز


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> اوكيه ...
> انتِ تنوري الموضوع بحضورك المميز




:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:


----------



## اني بل (8 يوليو 2015)

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




نجمة عشقي بامتياز ..[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]نجمة تحمل ملامح إنسانة مختلفة بكل شئ[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]مختلفة بحبها ...بفكرها ...بروحها[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اختلافها نابع من إيمانها القوي المتين بصخر الدهور وتعمقها الروحي ونضوجها المميز[/FONT]







[FONT=&quot]نجمة ذو قلب يسحرك بحبه ويفتنك بما يحمله من مشاعر واحاسيس نبيلة وصادقة وجاذبة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]نجمة قدوة في كيفية التعامل مع الغير ...باحترامها وحبها وإيمانها[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]نجمة غاية في الإبداع والأناقة والذوق واللباقة .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]نجمة تحمل بمكنونات اسمها المستعار رموز ومعان سامية للحب[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]نجمة جدعة والشاهد خدمتها وشخصيتها المميزة

[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]نجمة كالمغناطيس تجذبك بذوقها الرفيع وبسحر ردودها ونعومة كلامها[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تجذبك باحترامها للغير ..[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]باناقتها في المعاملة ..[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تجذبك بحبها وافتقادها للغير ...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تجذبك بروحها الحلوة المستمدة من روح الرب الساكن فيها

[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]اعترف انك جذبتني وسحرتني[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ماذا عساي اقول ياجميلتي ويانجمتي المحبوبة
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]ف[/FONT]تنتني " ياكاملة الأوصاف "

[/FONT]






[FONT=&quot]حبوا اعدائكم[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]قمة الأخلاق ...التواضع ..العذوبة والنقاوة[/FONT]









[FONT=&quot]سؤالي :[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]1-شو سبب اختيارك لأسمك المستعار وهل في دلالة معينة من الاختيار ؟؟؟[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]2-شو اكثر موقف حدث معك واثر فيكِ بشكل كبير ؟؟[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]3-مين أكثر أخ او اخت قريب من شخصيتك من فكرك من روحك من قلمك ؟؟؟[/FONT]


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> [FONT=&quot]نجمة عشقي بامتياز ..





اني بل قال:


> [FONT=&quot]نجمة تحمل ملامح إنسانة مختلفة بكل شئ[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]مختلفة بحبها ...بفكرها ...بروحها[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]اختلافها نابع من إيمانها القوي المتين بصخر الدهور وتعمقها الروحي ونضوجها المميز[/FONT]
> 
> 
> ...





وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو سيدي يا سيدي علي الكلام الجامد

حبوا فعلا من اطيب الشخصيات في المنتدي
وده واضح من حب الناس ليها

ربنا يفرحك دايما يا قمر:flowers:[/FONT]


----------



## اني بل (8 يوليو 2015)

أسفة ماعم أقدر أكفي وأحط الصور الجهاز عندي شكله خربان 
أسفة ياحبوا رح أحاول مساء اذا ضبط اكمله 
ربنا يباركك روزي 
أسفة مش قادرة اتواصل معكم رح اغلق الجهاز


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> أسفة ماعم أقدر أكفي وأحط الصور الجهاز عندي شكله خربان
> أسفة ياحبوا رح أحاول مساء اذا ضبط اكمله
> ربنا يباركك روزي
> أسفة مش قادرة اتواصل معكم رح اغلق الجهاز




ولا يهمك يا قمر

في انتظارك


----------



## اني بل (8 يوليو 2015)

*حبو اعدائكم*








*
*



إجمالي المشاركات: 11,080
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 8.10
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها حبو اعدائكم
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها حبو اعدائكم


----------



## اني بل (10 يوليو 2015)

روزي86 قال:


> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو سيدي يا سيدي علي الكلام الجامد
> 
> حبوا فعلا من اطيب الشخصيات في المنتدي
> وده واضح من حب الناس ليها
> ...



فينك ياحبوا
انا قلقانة جداااا 
ادخلي عشان اطمئن 
مش عارفة ليش مضطربة


----------



## اني بل (11 يوليو 2015)

نجم معطاء 


 





نجم يشع بالحيوية والنشاط ...
نجم يلمع بلمعان عجيب ...







نجم ردوده تنم عن ثقافة واسعة ودراية عميقة 
نجم تفخر وتعتز به كونه لم يخجل بصنيع ربنا معه 
نجم شهادة بفكره الثقافي وبمعاملته وبحياته واسلوبه وتصرفه الرائع







نجم يسحرك لدرجة لايمكن أن تحيد نظرك عنه ..
نم أنار قلبه نور المسيح فجعله يشع بنوره وسلامه العجيبين 
نجم يفتنك بكم صنع المسيح بحياته ...







peace_86

النجم ...الانسان الجديد ...النجم المغسل بدم الحمل 








سؤالي ؟؟

1-شو اللي اتغير فيك لحظة قبولك الرب مخلص شخصي لحياتك ؟؟

2-شو بتوصف إلنا الحياة مع الرب بكلمتين ؟؟؟؟؟

3-شو أكثر شئ بتندم عليه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (11 يوليو 2015)

البرنامج شكله خربان نشوف المشكلة


----------



## اني بل (12 يوليو 2015)

*peace_86*













إجمالي المشاركات: 4,097
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 1.32
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها peace_86
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها peace_86


----------



## اني بل (12 يوليو 2015)

اوكيه بانتظارك وبانتظار حبوا اعدائكم


----------



## اني بل (12 يوليو 2015)




----------



## peace_86 (12 يوليو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> peace_86
> 
> 1-شو اللي اتغير فيك لحظة قبولك الرب مخلص شخصي لحياتك ؟؟
> 
> ...



*أشكر الأخت الغالية والحبيبة آني بل على مجهودها الجبار في هذا الموضوع..
شكراً جزيلاً ... كل الأعضاء هنا هم نجوم يسطعون في سماء منتدانا الحبيب..
بيتنا الثاني


قلتِ كلام أنا لا أستحقه.. وهو كثير علي.. وتسلمي يا آني بل مرة ثانية 

بالنسبة للأسئلة..
السؤال الأول:
أمور كثيرة غيرها الرب في حياتي.. بعضها كانت فورية.. والبعض أخذت وقت طويل حتى أتغير.. بل ربما أخذت سنين
إعتبار أن كل البشر هم خليقة الله وأن يحبهم ولا يحابي المؤمن عن غير المؤمن.. وذلك كمثل السامري الذي أنقذ الجريح حينما وقع بين حي وميت .. لكن المؤمنين بالرب لم يساعدوه..
وتتضح المفارقة بأن الغير المؤمن قد يقوم بأمر روحاني أفضل من المؤمن نفسه..
تغيرت بعض الأفكار عموماً وصرت أوزن كلامي وأحاول ألا أخطأ كثيراً..
حينما قال يسوع: من قال لأخيه يا أحمق فهو مستوجب الحكم..
وأيضاً حينما ضرب يسوع المثل في نهاية العالم حينما يقسم المكلوت إلى الواقفين باليمين والواقفين بالشمال... وعن ما مدى أهمية مساعدة الغير وأعتبرهم بأنهم هم الله نفسه


السؤال الثاني:
علاقة لا يمكن وصفها بمجلدات .. فكيف أوصفها بكلمتين؟


السؤال الثالث:
عندي مواقف أندم عليها وعلى فعلها.. لكن هي مش كثيرة..
والواحد يتعلم بالتجارب..


شكراً أختي آني بل.. وأنا لا أسحتق كل الكلام الجميل اللي ذكرتيه

الرب يباركك ويحميك..

الله معك*


----------



## اني بل (12 يوليو 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *أشكر الأخت الغالية والحبيبة آني بل على مجهودها الجبار في هذا الموضوع..
> شكراً جزيلاً ... كل الأعضاء هنا هم نجوم يسطعون في سماء منتدانا الحبيب..
> بيتنا الثاني
> 
> ...



هدفه روحي اخي العزيز 
والشكر اولا" للرب لأنه هو من وضع في قلبي هالكلام للتشجيع ومش لأي هدف آخر غير مجده وامتداد ملكوته ومن هون بهنيك بحبك لربنا وبحياة المجيدة اللي اخترتها معه 
كنت حابة اقرأ وصفك للحياة معه مش مجلدات بعبارات مختصرة بس قوية 
على كل ربنا يباركك


----------



## grges monir (12 يوليو 2015)

الموضوع رائع
بس محتاج ان كل اسم يكون منفصل عن باقى الاخرين
عشان نعرف نتابع ونرد على حد فاتنا


----------



## اني بل (12 يوليو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> الموضوع رائع
> بس محتاج ان كل اسم يكون منفصل عن باقى الاخرين
> عشان نعرف نتابع ونرد على حد فاتنا



هو منفصل جرجس بس للأسف مافي مشاركات الا قليلة وبعدين ما في تفاعل 
هدفه روحي للتشجيع ....
انا حزينة ....كان نفسي يأتي بمفعول طيب ويشجع على كل ربنا بيعرف القلب 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## grges monir (13 يوليو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> هو منفصل جرجس بس للأسف مافي مشاركات الا قليلة وبعدين ما في تفاعل
> هدفه روحي للتشجيع ....
> انا حزينة ....كان نفسي يأتي بمفعول طيب ويشجع على كل ربنا بيعرف القلب
> ربنا يباركك


بلاش الاحباط دة
مشاركاتت قليلة
المشاركاات فى موضوعك تعادل جميع مشاركات الشهر فى كل المواضيع ههههه
انتى بس خليكى متالقة ولا يهمك مشاركات من عدمها
انا فى عز  زهوة المنتدى عملت مواضيع محدش عبرنى فيها برد واحد  مشاهدات بس هههههه


----------



## اني بل (13 يوليو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> بلاش الاحباط دة
> مشاركاتت قليلة
> المشاركاات فى موضوعك تعادل جميع مشاركات الشهر فى كل المواضيع ههههه
> انتى بس خليكى متالقة ولا يهمك مشاركات من عدمها
> انا فى عز  زهوة المنتدى عملت مواضيع محدش عبرنى فيها برد واحد  مشاهدات بس هههههه



هاد الموضوع كله ربنا وضع كل كلمة أقولها للتشجيع ...
ومحدش بشوفه بيتشجع ...
وينكم يا اخوة ...
وينكم يامحبي الرب 
ربنا عايز نشاطكم وحيويتكم وتفاعلكم 
أحبطوني وزعلتوني ...
شو الفائدة حضور بدون تفاعل وعمل كله ما بيجيب نتيجة ....
لاتضيعوا تعبنا هباء 
كله لمجد الرب ...
رغبتي ورغبتكم نرجع زي الأول طيب فينكم من هالرغبة ...
ربنا عارف ...خلاص


----------



## grges monir (13 يوليو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> هاد الموضوع كله ربنا وضع كل كلمة أقولها للتشجيع ...
> ومحدش بشوفه بيتشجع ...
> وينكم يا اخوة ...
> وينكم يامحبي الرب
> ...


خليكى الشرارة اللى  هتعمل حريقة هنا ههههه
انا عارف غيرتك ومحبتك للمكان
الفيس بوك بعيد عنك  خلى التفاعل معدوم
بس عارفة ناس كتير هتزهق منة وهترجع للاصل هنا  وهتشوفى


----------



## اني بل (13 يوليو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> خليكى الشرارة اللى  هتعمل حريقة هنا ههههه
> انا عارف غيرتك ومحبتك للمكان
> الفيس بوك بعيد عنك  خلى التفاعل معدوم
> بس عارفة ناس كتير هتزهق منة وهترجع للاصل هنا  وهتشوفى



ربنا يباركك على تشجيعك 
شفت محتاجة لتشجيع زي ده 
يارب انت قادر على كل شئ ولا يعسر عليك امر


----------



## اني بل (13 يوليو 2015)

نجمة بلا منازع ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 نجمة بكل ما تحمل الكلمة من معنى ..." نجمة بالفطرة "






 نجمة تحّب لأنها كتلة حب وحنان

 نجمة تُحترم لأنها شعلة احترام وتواضع ...تحترم الجمي
 وتقدرهم تقديرها لذاتها ...
 نجمة مبدعة وطيوبة ويحبها الجميع ...كما أحبها ..وأعشقها ..







 نجمة تنير سماء منتدانا بضياءها الباهر وتعطر أرجاءه برائحة المسيح الذكية 



 إنها *Bent el Massih*

 الأم المثالية ...الحنان ...والصديقة الرائعة












 سؤالي:





 1-مؤهلات الام الناجحة والمثالية ؟؟
 2-شو أكثر شئ جذبك بالخدمة في المنتدى ؟
 3-كلمة حابة توجهيها لكل من يخدم في المنتدى ؟؟​


----------



## اني بل (13 يوليو 2015)

*Bent el Massih*



إجمالي المشاركات: 3,070
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 1.10
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها Bent el Massih
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها Bent el Massih


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يوليو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> [FONT=&quot]





اني بل قال:


> [FONT=&quot][/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





اني بل قال:


> [/FONT]


----------



## اني بل (13 يوليو 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اني بل قال:
> 
> 
> > [FONT=&quot]
> ...


----------



## grges monir (13 يوليو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> ربنا يباركك على تشجيعك
> شفت محتاجة لتشجيع زي ده
> يارب انت قادر على كل شئ ولا يعسر عليك امر


ويبارك حياتك
 على حس موضوع الفيس عاوزين خاصية هنا زيى لايك للمواضيع
لو اخدتى بالك فى الفيس التعليقات مش كتيرة بالفعل
لكن االليكات شغالة نار  ههههه


----------



## اني بل (13 يوليو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> ويبارك حياتك
> على حس موضوع الفيس عاوزين خاصية هنا زيى لايك للمواضيع
> لو اخدتى بالك فى الفيس التعليقات مش كتيرة بالفعل
> لكن االليكات شغالة نار  ههههه



ههههههههههههه ربنا يباركك 
حضورك مبارك


----------



## اني بل (18 يوليو 2015)

Bent el Massih

ألف سلامة عليكِ ياغالية 
وحشتينا ومنتظرينك يارائعة


----------



## اني بل (18 يوليو 2015)

فينكم وفين تشجيعك لبعضكم البعض
تعمدت اعمل فاصل عشانكم 
فين تفاعلكم وتشجيعكم ...
شفت يا جرجس ...
على كل ربنا طيب


----------



## grges monir (18 يوليو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> فينكم وفين تشجيعك لبعضكم البعض
> تعمدت اعمل فاصل عشانكم
> فين تفاعلكم وتشجيعكم ...
> شفت يا جرجس ...
> على كل ربنا طيب


انا مش شايف حاجة ههه
معلهش الناس مشغولة بالكعك هههه
ثانيا انى
اليومين دول تصفيات الكرازة  فبتشغل الناس حبة


----------



## اني بل (19 يوليو 2015)

[FONT=&quot]نجم مبرمج بامتياز ...عقل مفكر

[/FONT]







[FONT=&quot]نجم يحمل مشاعر صادقة ..ونبل في اخلاقه ..وتواضع ومحبة في تعامله مع الجميع 

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]نجم تطمئن بالتعامل معه لأنه مصدر راحة وثقة ...مصدره الراحة التي وجدها في المسيح ..[/FONT]






[FONT=&quot]نجم  كريم ومعطاء ...

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/FONT] [FONT=&quot]نجم احبه الرب فختاره " إناء"مختارا" وأفرزه خادما" للرب وتابعا" له ..

[/FONT]










[FONT=&quot]نجم سرني التعرف عليه واللي أفرحني أكثر هو حبه للرب والصدق الذي اكتسبه بالعلاقة مع الرب ..[/FONT]









*joeseph.jesus*

[FONT=&quot]الذكي ...الطموح ...المثابر

 [/FONT]









[FONT=&quot]سؤالي :[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]






[FONT=&quot]1-شهادتك باختصار ؟؟؟" كيف تعرفت على الرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟وكيف تعرفت على المنتدى ؟؟؟
[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]2-ماذا تعني لك كلمة " انا مسيحي ؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]


----------



## اني بل (19 يوليو 2015)

*joeseph.jesus*












إجمالي المشاركات: 1,794
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 1.53
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها joeseph.jesus
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها joeseph.jesus


----------



## joeseph.jesus (19 يوليو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> [FONT=&quot]نجم مبرمج بامتياز ...عقل مفكر





اني بل قال:


> [FONT=&quot]نجم يحمل مشاعر صادقة ..ونبل في اخلاقه ..وتواضع ومحبة في تعامله مع الجميع
> 
> [/FONT] [FONT=&quot]نجم تطمئن بالتعامل معه لأنه مصدر راحة وثقة ...مصدره الراحة التي وجدها في المسيح ..[/FONT]
> 
> ...





اني بل قال:


> *joeseph.jesus*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شكرا اني بل علي الاختيار . ربنا يباركك . 
وشكرا علي كلامك و تقدمتك الرائعه 


> [FONT=&quot]1-شهادتك باختصار ؟؟؟" كيف تعرفت على الرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟وكيف تعرفت على المنتدى ؟؟؟[/FONT]


السؤال تطول اجابته ولكن سأحاول الاختصار قدر الامكان .
انا شخص عقلاني نوعا ما حيث يتحكم عقلي وتفكيري بالمنطق اكثر من الروحانيات . و كنت اتعجب من مصدر السعادة و الراحة لدي الناس الذين كنت اعرفهم و الذين يدينون بالمسيحية مع العلم انه المفروض انه كما كان يخبرنا الاسلام انه لا راحة و لا سعادة الا بالاسلام فقط وان اصحاب الديانات الاخري لا يجدون الراحة ولا سعادة ولا غيرها ابدا وكذلك تعامل هؤلاء مع الناس بنوع من المحبة و المودة مع الجميع . 
وصادفني في بعض فترات حياتي انه تظهر اشارات منها ان ابدا بقراءه الانجيل في مناسبات و اوقات مختلفة ولكن لم أتاثر الا بعد قامت احد الاصدقاء بمناقشتي عن المسيحية و اخبرتني بعض المعلومات ونظرا لاني شخص استخدم عقلي ولا احب ان اكون بدون دراية او فهم فبدأت اقرأ و اتمعن بالقراءة و منذاك الوقت لمست قلبي الايمان . وبدأت مرحلة البحث عن المسيح و هكذا . و في بداية الامر كنت ابحث و اقرا بالمنتدى بدون التسجيل حتي جاءت مرحلة اردت الاستفسار  و التفاعل الجدي فقمت بالاشتراك و منذاك الحين بدات بالاشتراك الفعلي في المنتدى و التعلم الحقيقي للايمان المسيحي . 
تعرفت علي المنتدى بالصدفة البحتة عن طريق جوجل 




> [FONT="]2-ماذا تعني لك كلمة " انا مسيحي ؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]



تعني الكثير منها اني اتبع للرب يسوع المسيح .



شكرا علي اهتمامكم الكبير الرب يباركم 
وسامحوني علي اي تقصير الفترة اللي فاتت[/FONT]


----------



## اني بل (19 يوليو 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> شكرا اني بل علي الاختيار . ربنا يباركك .
> وشكرا علي كلامك و تقدمتك الرائعه
> 
> السؤال تطول اجابته ولكن سأحاول الاختصار قدر الامكان .
> ...



هللوياااااااا
تم الخلاص ...هللويا ...رنموا ...لربنا يسوع 
هللويااااااا
مبرووووووووووووووووووووك 

 في هدية مني إلك  هدية خلاصك 

[YOUTUBE]adPVLQExwP0[/YOUTUBE]

جوزيف الذوق 
جوزيف له وزنه وقيمته بينا ومصدره انه مهم ومميز وذو قيمة في نظر ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح له المجد الى الأبد ...
امين


----------



## اني بل (20 يوليو 2015)

[YOUTUBE]JEixcmywrJo[/YOUTUBE]


http://www.jesus-4-u.org/video/play.asp?id=353


----------



## اني بل (20 يوليو 2015)

نجمة عشقي بامتياز 
سطرت اسمها بأحرف من ذهب ...








النجومية طابعها ...الاحترام والحب من شيمها ...الابداع والاخلاق في دمها 
نجمة قلّ نظيرها ...







نجمة قريبة من قلبي ...لا بل توأم روحي 
نجمة لايمكن الاستغناء عنها لأنها استثناء بحد ذاتها 







نجمة تملك قدرةخارقة على دخول القلوب دون استئذان
 " لأنها تملك قلب مفعم بالحب والطيبة " طيبة الرب "








نجمة مبدعة في أفكارها ...خلوقة في معاملتها ...
نجمة تحمل اسم عذب ورقيق 








* إنها ماريا*


ماريا الأم ...الأخت والصديقة ..التوأم الروح











سؤالي :

 1-شو أضافت الخدمة بالمنتدى للغالية ماريا ؟؟؟












2-كيف بتنظمي وقتك بين البيت وبين المنتدى ؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (20 يوليو 2015)

*+ماريا+*










إجمالي المشاركات: 4,465
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 4.46
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها +ماريا+
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها +ماريا+


----------



## اني بل (21 يوليو 2015)

وحشتينا ياماريا 
فينك منتظرينك انتي وبنت المسيا


----------



## اني بل (21 يوليو 2015)

نجم بالفطرة ...






نجم يحمل معاني الرصانة والاناقة والجمال
" وجماله آت من جمال ربنا الساكن فيه "






نجم مبدع خلّوق تعامله يدل على نبل اخلاقه وعلى نجومية عالية مبهرة 
نجم يعشق كل مايخص الابداع ..






فهو مبدع بحضوره ...مبدع بآرائه ..مبدع باختياراته العالية الجودة ...
مبدع بمشاركاته ...وبحبه للخدمة وبعطاءه المستمر






*ABOTARBO*






الأخ ...والصديق ...والخادم المبدع



 
سؤالي :







 1-لمحة مختصرة عنك ؟؟؟





 2-شو مقومات المشرف الروحي الناجح ؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (21 يوليو 2015)

*ABOTARBO*












إجمالي المشاركات: 30,125
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 14.57
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها ABOTARBO
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها ABOTARBO


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> نجم بالفطرة ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ايه الكلام الكبير دة :t17:
هو الكلام دة ليا أنا  
الله يجبر بخاطرك يا تاسونى :flowers:

نجاوب ع السؤالين وامرنا لله 



> لمحة مختصرة عنك ؟؟؟


 :t39::t39:

حد عادى جدآ بسيط جدآ ومعقد جدآ الاتنين متسألنيش ازاى :fun_lol:



> شو مقومات المشرف الروحي الناجح


 :shutup22::shutup22:

تيب اسالى حد تانى السؤال دة ههههههه

من وجهه نظرى البسيطة
الخادم الروحى او المشرف الروحى
هو اللى يكون حاطط قدامه هدف مجد المسيح فى حياته وفى حياة الاخرين
وانه يتمثل بسيده فى الاتضاع والمحبة
خادم للكل وتحت رجلين الكل 
بس كدة 


+++ أنا بشكرك خالص على محبتك واللفتة الحلوة دى 
ربنا يعوضك :flowers:


----------



## اني بل (21 يوليو 2015)

هالتصميم مبدع حلوووووووووووووووو اوووي 
لما بطلع فيه ما بشبع لجماله 
تحية للمميز خريس رح يكون نجمنا قريباااا


----------



## اني بل (21 يوليو 2015)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ايه الكلام الكبير دة :t17:
> هو الكلام دة ليا أنا
> الله يجبر بخاطرك يا تاسونى :flowers:
> 
> ...




















أجوبتك مميزة ورائعة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (21 يوليو 2015)

صباح الخير نجومنا جميعاااا"


----------



## اني بل (23 يوليو 2015)

نجومنا الأحبة بنت المسيا وايموند والنهيسي وماريا وكوبتك ليون رجاء جاوبوا على الأسئلة وشكرااا لكم


----------



## اني بل (23 يوليو 2015)

نجمة لاتملّ من ذكرها ...
نجمة تفخر بتواجدها بيننا .. 






نجمة لا تقل أهمية لأنها مهمة في نظر الرب وفي نظرنا ...
نجمة نبراس بتواضعها ...بحبها ...بإبداعها ...بأفكارها ...






نجمة نفسي أقبلها وأحضنها ...بوداعة ...المسيح
لأنها تستحق الحب ...لأن في قلبها نبع للحب لا ينضب مصدره" حب المسيح "







R.O.R.O





المميزة ....والرائعة ...المبدعة







سؤالي :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1-هل انتِ مع مقوله :
الطريق الى قلب الرجل معدته ؟؟؟؟





2- كيف ممكن للزوجة أن تكون محط نظر رجلها وقلبه والعكس صحيح ؟؟


----------



## اني بل (23 يوليو 2015)

*R.O.R.O*










إجمالي المشاركات: 17,949
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 15.92
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها R.O.R.O
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها R.O.R.O


----------



## اني بل (24 يوليو 2015)

فينك يارورو


----------



## اني بل (26 يوليو 2015)

نجم غالي بكل ماتحمله الكلمة من معنى ...






نجم يلمع في الفكر والقلب دايمااااا" ....
نجم نقش اسمه من حروف من ذهب ...




وسطع في سمانا ..كالنجم ...ولا ...كل النجوم ...
نجم ذو معان راقية ..رفيع بأخلاقه ...وسديد برأيه ...وملذ الكلام عنه ...






نجم لا ينتسى ..فكل رقعة في المكان تصدح بإسمه ...وتناديه .." وحشتنا يا مايك النجم "
نجم بطل وعنده حنية مميزة مستمدة من حنية ربنا ومحبته ...






نجم أقل مايمكن ان تقول عنه "نجم النجوم "
 النجم الأكثر لمعانا" واشراقا" ..والأكثر خبرة ومعرفة ودراية ..و
الأكثر حبااا وتواضعاا واحتراما ووفاءااا وجدعنة ...







*MIKEL MIK*






 
الاحساس الصادق ..الثقة بالنفس ...الوفاء النادر










سؤالي :


1-مين أكثر شخص علّم او ترك انطباع مميز عندك ..موجود أو غائب ؟؟؟؟








  2-مين أكثر حد لو رجعت من تاني بتحب تقرا له مشاركاته وتقيمها ....." اخ او أخت ؟؟؟؟



















نشكر ربنا لوجودك وكثثير فرحت والكل اكيد ياغالي ...
وحشتنا اوووووووو ي
ومنورنا دايمااااااااااااااا
ربنا يديمك ويفرحك


----------



## اني بل (26 يوليو 2015)

*MIKEL MIK*

 






 

إجمالي المشاركات: 41,617
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 16.42
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها MIKEL MIK
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها MIKEL MIK


----------



## اني بل (26 يوليو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (26 يوليو 2015)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يوليو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> نجم غالي بكل ماتحمله الكلمة من معنى ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
بشكرك جدا يا أني ع محبتك الغاليه
وكلامك اللي مش استهله
ربنا يباركك ويحميكي​*


----------



## اني بل (27 يوليو 2015)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *
> بشكرك جدا يا أني ع محبتك الغاليه
> وكلامك اللي مش استهله
> ربنا يباركك ويحميكي​*



بص الموضوع ككل تشجيعي صرف 
وهدفه ....






ولما يضع ربنا مثل هيك كلام مش نستاهلوا يكون لأجل تشجيعنا جميعااااا: 

بس بص انت ايه 






انت ايه 






وانت ايه 






وانت ايه 







مميز ... شبهه ... على صورته ... محبوب ... غالى

على قلب الرب يسوع إنت غالى ليك مكان عنده جنب مكانى

انت شبهه على صورته ومثاله هو ده وعده وهو ده كلامه

زى النجوم باينيين منورين وسط الكون مميزين

احنا نجوم فى عين يسوع ياللا نقول بصوت مسموع

مميز ... شبهه ... على صورته ... محبوب ... غالى

رجاء مايك جاوب على الأسئلة للفائدة ....


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يوليو 2015)

*انا جاوبت بالفعل يا غاليه
رديت ع السؤالين في الاقتباس​*


----------



## اني بل (28 يوليو 2015)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *انا جاوبت بالفعل يا غاليه
> رديت ع السؤالين في الاقتباس​*



أسفة ماخدت بالي 
اجوبتك مميزة
 رح نشوفك اكيد منورنا بحضورنا أكيد مش هيك 
ناطرينك ...
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## اني بل (28 يوليو 2015)

نجمة أصيلة...لا بل نجمة الأصالة بامتياز






نجمة احساسها مرهف ...عندها بعد نظر 






نجمة اعتبرها قيمة عالية ...لا بل حالة لن تتكرر






لأنها استثناء ...بحد ذاتها






نجمة تواجدها مهم جداااا" ...مهم لأنها بجد نجمة مهمة ...مهم لأنها خادمة محبة ...
مهم لأنها عمليا" نجمة تقرن الفعل بالقول ان كان بحياتهابخدمتها المميزة في المنتدى"بيتها الروحي "






نجمة عطوفة ...
نجمة مفخرة بكل ماتحمله الكلمة من معنى 






 happy angel
الأصالة ...التفاني ...المحبة والحنونة








سؤالي :

1-شو مفهوم النجومية عندك طبعا" النجومية الروحية؟؟؟

2-لمحة مختصرة عنك؟؟؟

3-كلمة بتحبي توجيهيها لحد معين او للمنتدى ...بس بعبارات مقتضبة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (28 يوليو 2015)

*happy angel *








إجمالي المشاركات: 26,565
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 10.22
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها happy angel
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها happy angel


----------



## اني بل (29 يوليو 2015)

عندما اختلج بذكريات الماضي يعتلج فكري ...
بنجم من أرق واهضم واحلى النجوم على الإطلاق ...






كونه إنسان محترم بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى ...






نجم متميز ومشجع بإمتياز " ومصدر قوته مستمدة من صخر الدهور "
نجم مشرّف واكثر من اخ كونه قريب لفكري ...لروحي ...






نجم مهما كتبت او تكلمت او تحدثت عنه لايمكن أن يفيه حقه ...
أرجوكم دعوا قلمي يصفه فهو مدرسة بكل ما تحمل الكلمة من معنى 






مدرسة بأخلاقه ..بالتعامل ...بروحه ..بقلبه ..بتفكيره ..وحتى بتشجيعه ..
مدرسة بحبه لربه ...بإيمانه ..






نجم من روائع منتدانا التي لاتنتسى ...
نجم ذويق ان كان بمشاركاته أو بردوده  التي تنّم غن ذوقه الرفيع وفكر ثاقب ...












الأخ ...الصديق ...المشجع البارع بامتياز







سؤالي :






1-اي احلى حياة العذوبية ام الزوجية ؟؟؟ولماذا؟؟؟؟
2-شو اللي بيميز جرجس عن غيره من الأعضاء؟؟؟
3-شو أكثر شئ اتعلمت منه من تواجدك المستمر بالمنتدى؟؟


----------



## اني بل (29 يوليو 2015)

grges monir






إجمالي المشاركات: 14,205
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 5.79
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها grges monir
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها grges monir


----------



## grges monir (29 يوليو 2015)

> اي احلى حياة العذوبية ام الزوجية ؟؟؟ولماذا؟؟؟؟
> 2-شو اللي بيميز جرجس عن غيره من الأعضاء؟؟؟
> 3-شو أكثر شئ اتعلمت منه من تواجدك المستمر بالمنتدى؟؟
> اولا ميرسى لذوقك  خالص يا احلى صديقة
> ...


----------



## اني بل (29 يوليو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> > اي احلى حياة العذوبية ام الزوجية ؟؟؟ولماذا؟؟؟؟
> > 2-شو اللي بيميز جرجس عن غيره من الأعضاء؟؟؟
> > 3-شو أكثر شئ اتعلمت منه من تواجدك المستمر بالمنتدى؟؟
> > اولا ميرسى لذوقك  خالص يا احلى صديقة
> ...


----------



## grges monir (31 يوليو 2015)

مش عارف اقتبس فهجاوب على طول انى
الجواز ام العزوبية 
امممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
كل شىء سلبيات وايجابيات يا انى
يعنى الجواز استقرار واحساس ان بقى ليك هدف وقيمة اكتر فى المجتمع نتيجة  مسئولية شىء كبير زيى الجواز
لكن المسئولية دى فى حد ذاتها شىء مرعب ومتعب للغاية بجانب طبعا ان حريتك المطلقة بقت محدودة نوعا  بعد الجواز
العزوبية جمالها فى الانطلاق وعدم شيل هم من اى نوع
يعيبها انة يتولد لديك احساس مع الوقت ان قيمتك تقل نتيجة هذا العبث بلا معنى
عامة بالنسبة لى الجواز يكسب العزوبية لانة يعطى انطباع انك قادر على ادارة دفة حياتك
سؤالك التانى بتاع اية اللى بيميزنى عن الاعضاء
طبعا ولا حاجة غير شىء صغير قوى
انى لااترك مكان مثل المنتدى تعرفت فية على اصدقاء فى منتهى الجمال
لو اصبح المنتدى خاويا من الاعضاء لن اتركة لانة سبب معرفتى باشخاص اعتز بهم جدا حتى لو  اتصالاتى بهم قليلة
بجانب ذلك انة كنز من الموضعات الرائعة فى جميع الاقسام
سؤال اية اللى اضاف ليا وجودى فى المنتدى
انى اتحاور مع  اعضاء مثلك وزيى روز وزيى عبود وايرينى اللى اختفت
بيعطى صقل فكرى كل يوم عن اللى قبلة
وجودى هنا بيحسسنى اننى لست فى عالم افتراضى 
شكرا ليكى انى


----------



## اني بل (31 يوليو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> مش عارف اقتبس فهجاوب على طول انى
> الجواز ام العزوبية
> امممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> كل شىء سلبيات وايجابيات يا انى
> ...



الشكر للرب ....
أجوبتك مميزة ودقيقة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (4 أغسطس 2015)

نجمة ذكية...
ذكية  بتعاملها ..






ذكية باختياراتها الساحقة 
ذكية بأسلوبها الساحر الذي ينّم عن نجمة غير عادية ..






ارجوكم دعوا قلمي يسرد اعجابه بها ...
في اول لقاء لنا أعجبت بتمسكها بقناعاتها الإيمانية وبجرأتها بالتعبير عما يجول في فكرها وقلبها 
وكاد قلبي ينفطر حزنا" ..حين لم يجدها ...فراح قلمي يترجم لواعج قلبي ويبوح لفكري بشوقه ...






كانت لحظات عصيبة ..لاتنتسى ....دموعي سبقت شوقي ...كل ماكان يعتريني لحظتها ...
ورؤيتها مجددا" هو هاجسي وحبي.....






نجمة للأمانة شاطرة وناعمة وذات احساس مرهف وتحب المساعدة ,,,
توقفت لبرهة ...ولكنها اتت بقوة على الساحة لتثبت أنها تستحق التميز عن جدارة واستحقاق 






AL MALEKA HELANA
الابداع ...الذكاء ....الفهم 







سؤالي:
لمحة مختصرة عنك ؟؟؟
شو اكثر شيء بتحببيه ؟؟؟واكثر شئ بتكرهيه ؟؟؟
شو آخر تصاميمك ؟؟؟بعرف انك بتحب التصميم ؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (4 أغسطس 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA 






إجمالي المشاركات: 2,905
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 1.97
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها AL MALEKA HELANA
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها AL MALEKA HELANA


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 أغسطس 2015)

شكراً يا آنى على إهتمامك ومجاملتك الرقيقة ، وصدقينى ما فيش حد احلى منك بذكائك وفهمك وإبداعك بالمواضيع ومحبتك لكل الأعضاء ، 
وحقيقى بجد أنتى التى  تستحقين لقب " نجمة المنتدى " على نشاطك الذى تقومين به واللى بشوفة بجميع الأقسام 

بس انا بفكرك انه سبق لى رفض ذِكر إسمى  بهذا الموضوع قبل ذلك برسالتك الخاصة 

فرجاء محبة 
ياريت تقبلى محبتى لشخصك الرقيق وأسفى عن عدم موافقتى بكتابة إسمى أو المشاركة بهذا الموضوع


----------



## اني بل (4 أغسطس 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> شكراً يا آنى على إهتمامك ومجاملتك الرقيقة ، وصدقينى ما فيش حد احلى منك بذكائك وفهمك وإبداعك بالمواضيع ومحبتك لكل الأعضاء ،
> وحقيقى بجد أنتى التى  تستحقين لقب " نجمة المنتدى " على نشاطك الذى تقومين به واللى بشوفة بجميع الأقسام
> 
> بس انا بفكرك انه سبق لى رفض ذِكر إسمى  بهذا الموضوع قبل ذلك برسالتك الخاصة
> ...



ليش شو فيه الموضوع ....
هو للتشجيع ...
ليش واخدة موقف من الموضوع 
بس ياريت تجاوبي على الاسئلة ..
على كل هي آخر مرة رح اذكرك فيها 
على كل شكرااا الك


----------



## اني بل (4 أغسطس 2015)

ملاحظة : الموضوع مش مجاملة...
 تشجيع يا أخوتي الاحبة ...


----------



## grges monir (4 أغسطس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> ملاحظة : الموضوع مش مجاملة...
> تشجيع يا أخوتي الاحبة ...


\
بصراحةتشجيعك للاعضاء هنا
عامل زيى اففتتتاح قناة السويس
 هيبقى خيرررررررررررررررر


----------



## اني بل (5 أغسطس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> \
> بصراحةتشجيعك للاعضاء هنا
> عامل زيى اففتتتاح قناة السويس
> هيبقى خيرررررررررررررررر



امين ....
اكيد ربنا رح يشتغل وهو مبسوط أووي بالموضوع فيه اشارات منه انه رح يعمل ..
وهاد ثقتي الكبيرة ...
حبيبي يايسوعي الحبيب وصلاتي انك توقف جنبي وتمد يدك وتعمل ...
وحتى ولو لوحدي رح تبقى جنبي عالطووووووووووووو ل
شكرااا ابي 

ربنا يباركك جرجس على تشجيعك المتواصل ..


----------



## اني بل (5 أغسطس 2015)

نجم أستذة بكل شئ...
أستاذ بالثقافة ...أستاذ بالاختيار ..







أستاذ بالمشاركات ...أستاذ حتى بمواقفه المميزة 
نجم يحمل معان طيبة في داخله ...وطيبة مستمدة من 
طيبة ربنا ...






نجم قوي جريء في طرحه للمواضيع ...
جريء في ردوده ...






أحب جرأته لما تكون متوقعة في قالب الاحترام واللباقة ...

نجم قوي بالحق ..






قوي بالمنطق ....ومصدر قوته نابع من إيمانه العميق بربنا...
وايمانه بموقفه ومبدأه بالحياة.






عبود عبده عبود

الجريء...القوي باختياراته ....الأستاذ






سؤالي:

1-لمحة مختصرة عنك ؟؟
2-ماذا يعني لك الغفران؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (5 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود







إجمالي المشاركات: 14,672
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 7.94
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها عبود عبده عبود
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها عبود عبده عبود


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> سؤالي:
> 
> 1-لمحة مختصرة عنك ؟؟
> 2-ماذا يعني لك الغفران؟؟؟


 *[FONT=&quot]( أنت نجمنا ...ويارب تفرح ) ..!!! مفهمتش الرسالة دى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أشكرك طبعاً على أختيارك لى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد أختيار جميع أعضاء المنتديات المجاورة والشقيقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بامزح معكى فقط ...[/FONT]*​:fun_lol:​ *[FONT=&quot]لمحة مختصرة عنك ( ؟!! )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" عبود " لا تسعه مجلدات ...[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن هنختصر ف السريع حاضر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عندى بنت خريجة تجارة أنجليش وتعمل حالياً – وولد تالتة هندسة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]باعمل فى مجال التجارة ووكيل قانونى لإحدى المؤسسات الكبرى ومكتفى بيها والحمد لله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أعتز بذاتى وبسيط جدا لدرجة أن الناس بتعتقد أنى خبيث [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يمكن علشان باحب أشهد بالحق بغض النظر عن شخصية صاحبه  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]مفهمتش يعنى أية غفران !! ...أنا مش ربنا علشان أغفر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقصدى تسامح ؟...عموماً أنا لا أترك حقى ..وممكن أسامح لو حسيت أنى أخدته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو اللى أدام منى أعتذر ...يبقى أنتهت   [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وأشكرك على التقديم الجميل للعبد لله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وربنا يديم المعرو ....المعروف يعنى 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (5 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]( أنت نجمنا ...ويارب تفرح ) ..!!! مفهمتش الرسالة دى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أشكرك طبعاً على أختيارك لى *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد أختيار جميع أعضاء المنتديات المجاورة والشقيقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بامزح معكى فقط ...[/FONT]*​:fun_lol:​ *[FONT=&quot]لمحة مختصرة عنك ( ؟!! )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" عبود " لا تسعه مجلدات ...[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن هنختصر ف السريع حاضر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عندى بنت خريجة تجارة أنجليش وتعمل حالياً – وولد تالتة هندسة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]باعمل فى مجال التجارة ووكيل قانونى لإحدى المؤسسات الكبرى ومكتفى بيها والحمد لله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]أعتز بذاتى وبسيط جدا لدرجة أن الناس بتعتقد أنى خبيث [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يمكن علشان باحب أشهد بالحق بغض النظر عن شخصية صاحبه  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


عووووووووووووبد حبيبى من ايام الجيزة
موضوعاتة وتعليقاتة على مواضيه معينة  بتخليها تاخد جينس فى الرودد هنا
شخص اعتز بصداقتة[/FONT]


----------



## اني بل (6 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]( أنت نجمنا ...ويارب تفرح ) ..!!! مفهمتش الرسالة دى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أشكرك طبعاً على أختيارك لى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد أختيار جميع أعضاء المنتديات المجاورة والشقيقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بامزح معكى فقط ...[/FONT]*​:fun_lol:​ *[FONT=&quot]لمحة مختصرة عنك ( ؟!! )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" عبود " لا تسعه مجلدات ...[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن هنختصر ف السريع حاضر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عندى بنت خريجة تجارة أنجليش وتعمل حالياً – وولد تالتة هندسة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]باعمل فى مجال التجارة ووكيل قانونى لإحدى المؤسسات الكبرى ومكتفى بيها والحمد لله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]أعتز بذاتى وبسيط جدا لدرجة أن الناس بتعتقد أنى خبيث [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يمكن علشان باحب أشهد بالحق بغض النظر عن شخصية صاحبه  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



بمعنى أنت النجم المستضاف 
وبتمنى انك تفرح بالتشجيع اللي انكتب عشانك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (6 أغسطس 2015)

احنا نجوم بعيون ربنا ....
افتكروها دايما://///


----------



## اني بل (7 أغسطس 2015)

نجمة ذات فكر ثاقب وبعدّ مميز ...
نجمة خبيرة محترفة 






نجمة تسحرك بردودها الفائقة التميز ومواضيعها القيمة ...
نجمة مثقفة بإمتياز 






نجمة تترك أينما حلّت ذكرى طيبة لأناقتها في المعاملة ولأسلوبها اللافت وطيبتها الجاذبة ...






نجمة حلوة حلاوة روحها والذي يضفي هذه الحلاوة الزيادة " حلاوة المسيح اللي بداخلها "
الحلاوة التي تجعلها محط أنظار وقلوب الكثيرين ..






Desert Rose

القمة في الابداع ...العطاء المستمر ...الثقافة اللامحدودة 


سؤالي :

1-شو مؤهلاتك العلمية ؟؟؟باختصار ؟؟؟ّّّ
2-شو اللي اتغير فيكِ لحظة لقاءك بالرب ؟؟؟
3-شو هواياتك الروحية والزمنية ؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (7 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose







إجمالي المشاركات: 8,206
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 4.74
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها Desert Rose
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها Desert Rose


----------



## اني بل (8 أغسطس 2015)

> ازيك يا اني ، شكرًا علي الدعوة وعلي الكلام الحلو اللي كتبتيه عني ، بس معلش مش هقدر اكمل في الموضوع سامحيني اوي ، بس فعلا مش هقدر أرد علي الاسئله ، بليز تعفيني من الموضوع ده ، وانا آسفة بجد



ليش بتعتذري عن الموضوع ده ؟؟؟
وباقي المواضيع لاء؟؟؟؟؟
ممكن افهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (8 أغسطس 2015)

ملاحظة : الموضوع ده للتشجيع ...
اللي بيحب يشارك رح يشارك لربنا مش إلي او لغيري ؟؟؟
يعني الموضوع مش خاص ل أني بل 
الموضوع خاص للرب ؟؟؟
ورح تابعه مادام فيني نسمة حياة 
وشكرااا ياديزرت لأحترامك


----------



## اني بل (10 أغسطس 2015)

نجم جذوره مأصلة وبمعنى أصيل ابن أصل ...
نجم رقة وخفة تميز بأسلوبه البارع في الرد العميق






نجم مثقف خبير وفيكم تقولوا عنه " معلم "
نجم يملك من الثقة بالنفس مايجعلك تقول عنه " وين ماحطيته بيوقف جالس "لما يملكه من نجومية بارزة 






نجم يملك آفاق في فكره مايجعلك تفخر لا بل تخلع القبعة احتراما"لشخصه .






نجم يضع النقاط على الحروف ...يقنعك ..لا بل يسحرك بردوده المقنعة اللافتة .
نجم وضعه الرب في المكان المناسب لما يحمله من مؤهلات تجعله الأكفئء والأجدر ..






Molka Molkan

الخبرة ...الموهبة ...النجومية 









سؤالي :

1-ثقافتك الشخصية ؟؟؟
2-من أين تستقي خبرتك في قسم الشبهات ؟؟هل من مراجع معينة غير الكتاب المقدس ؟؟


----------



## اني بل (10 أغسطس 2015)

Molka Molkan







إجمالي المشاركات: 23,720
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 10.93
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها Molka Molkan
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها Molka Molkan


----------



## اني بل (10 أغسطس 2015)

ناطرينكم ...


----------



## اني بل (12 أغسطس 2015)

نجمة النجوم ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



نجمة كالوردة الندية  العبقة تبهر الألباب برونقها ويفوح شذى عبيرها الأرجاء ..
روزي حديقة غناء فيها ماتشتهي من أطايب الورود وروائحها الذكية ...






نجمة مذهلة عندها من الامكانيات والطاقات الشئ المبهر الذي يجعلك تشكر ربنا لأجلها ..
نجمة تأسرك بشخصيتها بحبها وبمعاملتها ...وحتى في فترة غيابها القلب يسأل عنها لأنها محط حب لايوصف ...






نجمة أحبها بضمير ..لم انسها يوما" ...بل كانت في بالي يسألني عنها 
نجمة محبة للخدمة والشاهد اعمالها ومشاركاتها التي لاتحصى 






نجمة نورت سمانا مجددا" بحضورها البهي 
نجمة متفانية ...ومريحة " الراحة " مصدره الراحة التي وجدتها في شخص الرب يسوع "






انها روزي86  
الوردة الندية ...الجمال الكلي ...الحب الصادق









سؤالي :

1-شو سبب الغياب ؟؟؟
2-مين أكثر حد وحشك ؟؟
3-شو اكثر شئ تعلمتِ من التالية أسمائهم :
مونيكا -ماي روك- تماف ماريا- امة- كاندي شوب


----------



## اني بل (12 أغسطس 2015)

روزي86 
كتكوتة المنتدي







إجمالي المشاركات: 45,810
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 21.42
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها روزي86
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها روزي86


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2015)

نجم عطر سماء منتدانا بعطر المسيح الفواح ...
العطر الذي جذب الألباب واوقعها صريعة حبه ...






النجم الذي أنار سماء منتدانا بنوره المميز وضوى على كل ركن من أركانه ...
وكتب اسمه باحرف من نور ...






نجم مازال ينبض بالحيوية والنشاط ...






نجم تميز بعطاءه ...ووفاءه ...يفرض احترامه بمحبة وتواضع 






نجم يعزف على قياثير المحبة أنغامه فيصدح القلب صريع هواااه 






Maran+atha

النجم بالفطرة ...الافتقاد الغير شكل ...الايمان المميز






سؤالي :

1-شو سبب اختيارك لأسمك المستعار ؟؟؟
2-لمحة مختصرة عنك ؟؟؟
3-شو بيعني إلك شخصيا" افتقادك لأخوتك بآيات من الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2015)

Maran+atha







إجمالي المشاركات: 704
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 0.65
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها Maran+atha
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها Maran+atha


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2015)

ناطرينك يا ماران 
وينك


----------



## Maran+atha (14 أغسطس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> سؤالي :
> 
> 1-شو سبب اختيارك لأسمك المستعار ؟؟؟
> 2-لمحة مختصرة عنك ؟؟؟
> 3-شو بيعني إلك شخصيا" افتقادك لأخوتك بآيات من الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟



شكرا كثير للتكريم الذى لست استحقه حقا 

1- سبب اختياري لهذا الأسم هو : ان هذا الأسم كان التحية فى ايام الرسل 
مران اثا هى من اللغة الارامية وهذة اللغة كان يتكلم بها الرب يسوع والان قليل من السوريين 
فكانت التحية يقصد منها التذكير لكل الناس ان الله اتى قريبا لأن معنى ماران اثا: الرب اتي قريبا

2- لمحة مختصرة عنى: انا لا شىء فانا من تراب الى تراب اعود

3- الافتقاد بايات من الكتاب المقدس تعنى لي : 
كما هو مكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى مزمور 119: 103
ما احلى قولك لحنكي احلى من العسل لفمي.
فكل الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله الحلو الذى هو غذاء للروح والنفس 
وانا اخذ بركة فى ان ارسل بعض من ايات الكتاب المقدس لكم 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين.​


----------



## اني بل (16 أغسطس 2015)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكرا كثير للتكريم الذى لست استحقه حقا
> 
> 1- سبب اختياري لهذا الأسم هو : ان هذا الأسم كان التحية فى ايام الرسل
> مران اثا هى من اللغة الارامية وهذة اللغة كان يتكلم بها الرب يسوع والان قليل من السوريين
> ...



الحلووو عندك ردودك الروحية الجاذبة 
ربنا يباركك اخي العزيز 
تحياتي لشخصك


----------



## اني بل (17 أغسطس 2015)

ملاحظة : الموضوع خاص بربنااااااا
مش لشخصي او للاشخاااااص


----------



## اني بل (17 أغسطس 2015)

نجمة مثقفة بامتياز ..
كاترين نقاااوة وطياااابة وجماااال 







نجمة أحبهم لقلبي وأقربهم لفكري ...
نجمة مميزة بكل شئ






مميزة بفكرها ...بروحها  النقي...بقلبها المفعم بالحب 






والمشاعر الصادقة آخاذة 
مميزة بإيمانها النقي ..






نجمة حبيبة قلبي وغالية عليّ ...






نجمة تعتبر الأجمل والأرق 
بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى ...









كاترين 






الذووووق ...الاحساس ...الصدق 








سؤالي :

1- لمحة مختصرة عنك ؟؟؟
2-شو سبب الغيبة اشتقنالك ؟؟؟
3-مين اكثر أخ/ اخت اشتقت له ولمشاركاته ؟؟


----------



## اني بل (17 أغسطس 2015)

++ كاترين ++
Keto








إجمالي المشاركات: 5,046
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 2.45
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها ++ كاترين ++
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها ++ كاترين ++


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (17 أغسطس 2015)

*اني يا قمر*​ 

*شو هالكلام كله خجلتيني *:closedeye ههههه​ 

*شكراا حبيبتي عنجد وبتشرف فيكي وشكرا لانك اخترتيني* :wub:​ 

*ويعطيكي الف عافيه لمجهودك*​ 

*وبخصوص الاسئلة ........*​ 





*1- - لمحة مختصرة عنك ؟؟؟*​ 
*احم احم *:smil12:*.. اسمي كاترين لبنانيه مغتربه *
*انهيت سن**ه تانية طب بنجاح نشكر الرب*
*بحب الحياه ومتفائله وبأمن انه ما في شي مستحيل ومجنونه :beee:*
*متوازنه بين العقلانيه والعاطفه*
*بس مزاجيه شوي leasantr*​ 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*2-شو سبب الغيبة اشتقنالك ؟؟؟*​ 

*سبب غيابي هيي دراستي اكيد*
*ضغوط الدراسة وانشغالات*
*بس اكيد مهما غبت انتو بالقلب*
*ودايما بشتئلكووو*​ 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3*- مين اكثر أخ/ اخت اشتقت له ولمشاركاته ؟؟*​ 

*انتي اكيد من اول الاشخاص يلي تعرفت عليها هون*
*ومبسوطه كتير انه تنيناتنا رجعنا اجتمعنا بالمنتدى*
*وعطول يا رب:gy0000:*​ 
*بالاضافه لكل حدن تعرفت عليه هون *
*وبتمنى من كل غايب يرجع ينورنا بالمنتدى*​ 

*و*
*بس* :fun_lol:​


----------



## اني بل (19 أغسطس 2015)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *اني يا قمر*​
> 
> *شو هالكلام كله خجلتيني *:closedeye ههههه​
> 
> ...




أجوبتك روووعة ياغاليةةة
نورتي ياحبي 
اشتقنالك كثثير كثثير
ربنا يوفقك بدراستك يا دكتورة المنتدى المتميزة


----------



## اني بل (19 أغسطس 2015)

نجم مثقف حريّف ...معلم 
نجم يبهرك ...لا بل يسحرك بإمكانياته وتصاميمه المبدعة 
نجم بارع يختار مشاركاته بعناية ودقة ...






نجم تعامل الرب معه معاملة خاصة فجذبه شخصه السامي والفريد " 
شخص الرب يسوع المسيح بمعانيه السامية "






نجم تجمعني معه علاقة المسيح الطيبة ....أخوة الصادقة 
نجم افتقده جدا" وافتقد نفسيته الطيبة والمحبة للمسيح 






سلام للنجم 
"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ"

النجم العبقري ...الأنيق ...المميز جدااا"







سؤالي:

1- ماذا يعني لك المسيح الفادي بشكل خاص والمسيحية بشكل عام ؟؟؟
2-ماذا يعني لك السلام والأمان في ظل الرب ؟؟
3-شو أكثر شئ اتغير بكريس لحظة قبوله المسيح مخلص شخصي لحياته ؟؟


----------



## اني بل (21 أغسطس 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ"







إجمالي المشاركات: 4,259
معدل المشاركات لكل يوم: 3.29
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ"
البحث فقط عن المواضيع التي كتبها "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ"


----------



## اني بل (22 أغسطس 2015)

أطلب حذفه ...


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 أغسطس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> أطلب حذفه ...



تخذفي شو.،

ظروف شغلي متسمحش لمشاركات كتبر ..لكن أسئلتك لم يسئلها أحد لذا فرحت بها..،

جاري محاولة التنسيق.،:t23:

​


----------



## اني بل (22 أغسطس 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> تخذفي شو.،
> 
> ظروف شغلي متسمحش لمشاركات كتبر ..لكن أسئلتك لم يسئلها أحد لذا فرحت بها..،
> 
> ...



:190vu:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 أغسطس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> :190vu:



صراحه الجو نفس لسمايل بتاعكـ.،

ربنا يمنحنا السلام.،

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 أغسطس 2015)

*- [FONT=&quot]ماذا يعني لك المسيح الفادي بشكل خاص والمسيحية بشكل عام ؟؟؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ـ ـ ـ [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يعني لي الرحمه التي تمحو كل إثمي..،واليد التي كونتني ونُقش عليها إسمي..[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]اما المسيحيه فقد صارت ديانه مثل اي ديانه.البشر صاروا يتشابهون فى كل شيء ويختلفون فى خانة الديانه..[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]المسيحيه لن تكون إلا إن عشنا كمسيحيين.ـ[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]المسيحيه توجد فقط فى داخل من يحياها[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot], ,  , [/FONT]*​*-[FONT=&quot]ماذا يعني لك السلام والأمان في ظل الرب ؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot]؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد سلام علي الأرض ونفس الانسان متزعزعه فى داخله لانه تعلق بكل شئ ولم يتعلق بخلاصه.[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]من يشعر أنه يشتاق للمسيح يبقي رغم كل توجع فى انتظار برضا .. ×[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]إن كنا قد أخبرنا بأن الطريق ضيق..فالسلام والأمان يجب أن يكونوا فى جميع الأحوال.[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لأننا أفضل حالاً كثيراً من بؤساء كُثر .. السلام والأمان أن نعيش كما يحق لكلمة الرب فى ‘نجيله..[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]شو أكثر شئ اتغير بكريس لحظة قبوله المسيح مخلص شخصي لحياته [/FONT][FONT=&quot]؟؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]عموما الانسان يبقي قابل للتغير حتي لحظاته الاخيره..لكن كشئ شخصي قد اصبحت كل شيء لا يعني لي شيء.[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]قد تغيرت إلي حرية أرتجيها..،[/FONT]*​


----------



## اني بل (24 أغسطس 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> *- [FONT=&quot]ماذا يعني لك المسيح الفادي بشكل خاص والمسيحية بشكل عام ؟؟؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ـ ـ ـ [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يعني لي الرحمه التي تمحو كل إثمي..،واليد التي كونتني ونُقش عليها إسمي..[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]اما المسيحيه فقد صارت ديانه مثل اي ديانه.البشر صاروا يتشابهون فى كل شيء ويختلفون فى خانة الديانه..[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]المسيحيه لن تكون إلا إن عشنا كمسيحيين.ـ[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]المسيحيه توجد فقط فى داخل من يحياها[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot], ,  , [/FONT]*​*-[FONT=&quot]ماذا يعني لك السلام والأمان في ظل الرب ؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot]؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد سلام علي الأرض ونفس الانسان متزعزعه فى داخله لانه تعلق بكل شئ ولم يتعلق بخلاصه.[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]من يشعر أنه يشتاق للمسيح يبقي رغم كل توجع فى انتظار برضا .. ×[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]إن كنا قد أخبرنا بأن الطريق ضيق..فالسلام والأمان يجب أن يكونوا فى جميع الأحوال.[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لأننا أفضل حالاً كثيراً من بؤساء كُثر .. السلام والأمان أن نعيش كما يحق لكلمة الرب فى ‘نجيله..[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]شو أكثر شئ اتغير بكريس لحظة قبوله المسيح مخلص شخصي لحياته [/FONT][FONT=&quot]؟؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]عموما الانسان يبقي قابل للتغير حتي لحظاته الاخيره..لكن كشئ شخصي قد اصبحت كل شيء لا يعني لي شيء.[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]قد تغيرت إلي حرية أرتجيها..،[/FONT]*​



اجابات وافية كافية 
ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## اني بل (26 أغسطس 2015)

متوقف حاليااا" لأجل غير مسمى ...


----------



## اني بل (26 أغسطس 2015)

صلاتي تعمل عملك العظيم بالموضوع يارب وانت قادر


----------



## grges monir (27 أغسطس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> متوقف حاليااا" لأجل غير مسمى ...


لييييييييية
عشان حد نقض الموضوع  وقال وجهة نظر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عادى جدااااااااا انك تلاقى كدة
بالعكس بقى النقض بيخلى الموضوع احلى ونشوف فين اوجة القصور او التشابة اللى مخلية  مواضيع عن الاعضاء شبة بعضها ونفكر نجدد  ازاى ونغير الشكل والمضمون
لو وقفتى بقى يبقى جمييييع برامج التوك شو فى التلفزيون  تقف من زمان
دول بيجيبوا نفس الضيوف يتكلموا فى  موضوع واحد
يعنى حتى المتكلم مش بيتغير ههههههه
هدى اعصابك يا قمر


----------



## اني بل (27 أغسطس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> لييييييييية
> عشان حد نقض الموضوع  وقال وجهة نظر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> عادى جدااااااااا انك تلاقى كدة
> بالعكس بقى النقض بيخلى الموضوع احلى ونشوف فين اوجة القصور او التشابة اللى مخلية  مواضيع عن الاعضاء شبة بعضها ونفكر نجدد  ازاى ونغير الشكل والمضمون
> ...



عاملين حلف على الموضوع المشجع وهاد مؤلم لأنه لايستحق هالشئ 
وعدم مشاركتهم عشان يضايقوني ويوقفوا الموضوع بس ربنا قوي وكبير وهالموضوع رح يعمل مفعوله قوي وعم نشوف هالشئ عملي وتوقعت ماري رح ترجع ورح يرجعوا الكل بنعمة  الرب ...الا أنا ...بتمنى يقسى قلبي وما أرجع رح أزعل شوية وبعدين بتابع حياتي مع الرب 
تمنياتي لك بالخير ياصديقي الحميم وسلام لعائلتك


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 أغسطس 2015)

موضوع جميل صدقينى 
انى هو اتعمل بطريقه تانيه قبل كده 
بس طريقتك جديده ومختلفه 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى


----------



## grges monir (27 أغسطس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> عاملين حلف على الموضوع المشجع وهاد مؤلم لأنه لايستحق هالشئ
> وعدم مشاركتهم عشان يضايقوني ويوقفوا الموضوع بس ربنا قوي وكبير وهالموضوع رح يعمل مفعوله قوي وعم نشوف هالشئ عملي وتوقعت ماري رح ترجع ورح يرجعوا الكل بنعمة  الرب ...الا أنا ...بتمنى يقسى قلبي وما أرجع رح أزعل شوية وبعدين بتابع حياتي مع الرب
> تمنياتي لك بالخير ياصديقي الحميم وسلام لعائلتك


مين اللى عامل حلف عليكى دة؟؟؟ ولية عاوزين يضايوكى
انتى مضايقة شوية عشان كدة  حاسة بكدة بس انا متاكد ان العكس هو السمة الغالبة لمعظم الاعضاء معاكى
وعدم الرودد فى المنتدى كلة مش موضوعك بس
طيب ادخلى كدة على مواضيعى هتلاقى فى عز شغل المنتدى ولا رد على الموضوع ههههههه
كلمة انك تنسحبى  دى تنسيها خالص


----------



## aymonded (27 أغسطس 2015)

أختي العزيزة أرجو ان لا تزعلي من كلامي ليكي الآن، أولاً كلامك كله عارٍ من الصحة لا يوجد أحد عامل عليكي حلف على وجه الإطلاق لا من قريب ولا حتى من بعيد، ولو موضوعك مش يهم حد امال كل الناس اللي دخلت وكتبت وعلقت في الموضوع واشتركت فيه دخلوا ازاي وليه !!! 
فأن لم يكن هناك معزة ومحبة مشتركة مش كان حد دخل الموضوع ووصلت فيه المشاركات إلى 361 مشاركة، أنا عن نفسي مش فيه موضوع عملته ووصل ل 50 مشاركة على بعضها... وبكون الناس بتعزك مش كانت اتقاعلت معاكي خالص، وكل واحد له رأي أو تفكير وواحد يحب يشارك في موضوع وآخر لا يُشارك، ومش معنى كده أنه مش بيحترم صاحب الموضوع لكنها كلها وجهات نظر وكل واحد حسب ما يحب يرى أو يُشارك... 

وفيه ناس كتير كاتبه موضوعات عميقة وقمية جداً ومافيهاش مشاركة واحدة على الإطلاق، مع أن الكل بيقدر بعضه وبيحب الكل، فلا تتصوري هذا التصور وتظني أن الناس ضدك لأن دية مش حقيقة على وجه الإطلاق.... فاستمري معانا واعملي عمل خدمتك أولاً لأجل الله الحي وثانياً لأجل إخوتك، حتى الغير متفقين معك في نفس ذات الرأي أن وجد حد غير متفق... النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 سبتمبر 2015)

> عاملين حلف على الموضوع المشجع وهاد مؤلم لأنه





> لايستحق هالشئ
> وعدم مشاركتهم عشان يضايقوني ويوقفوا الموضوع بس ربنا قوي وكبير
> وهالموضوع رح يعمل مفعوله قوي وعم نشوف هالشئ عملي وتوقعت ماري رح ترجع ورح يرجعوا
> الكل بنعمة  الرب ...الا أنا ...بتمنى يقسى قلبي وما أرجع رح أزعل شوية وبعدين
> بتابع حياتي مع الرب




 المحبه لا تظن السوء يا انى الغاليه--
 و غير كدا مين و ليه و علشان ايه حد يعمل حلف  . .
مواضيع المنتدى اغلبهاا مفيهاش مشاركات --  اغلب الناس مش متوجدين
 و غير كدا الموضوع بيشتغل  بصديقته-- يعنى ياريت ترجعى و تشغلى موضوعك تانى


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 سبتمبر 2015)

اني بل 
الشهر ده انا تميت 5 سنين عضو في المنتدي
مستحقش اكون نجم ... او حتي كوكو هههههه
​


----------



## grges monir (11 سبتمبر 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> اني بل
> الشهر ده انا تميت 5 سنين عضو في المنتدي
> مستحقش اكون نجم ... او حتي كوكو هههههه
> ​


نسبة الحضور ضعيفة
غايبك كان كتير
عاوز اعادة قيد هههههه


----------



## اني بل (13 سبتمبر 2015)

ربنا قادر على كل شئ ....
نحتاج جميعا" الى التحلي بالصبر والمثابرة


----------



## اني بل (28 سبتمبر 2015)

مستمر الموضوع ......


----------



## روزي86 (17 أكتوبر 2015)

اني بل قال:


> نجمة النجوم ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




بجد يا اني الف شكر ليكي عشان فكراني
كمان كلامك جميل زيك وانا اقل منه بكتير

تسلميلي يا قمر وربنا يخليكي ليا
انتي من اكتر الشخصيات اللي حبيتهم هنا واللي مازالت بتسال عني في غيابي
انتي قلبك جميل اوي زيك


----------



## grges monir (17 أكتوبر 2015)

روزي86 قال:


> بجد يا اني الف شكر ليكي عشان فكراني
> كمان كلامك جميل زيك وانا اقل منه بكتير
> 
> تسلميلي يا قمر وربنا يخليكي ليا
> ...


روزى هنا
:smil12::smil12:
انتى مرشحة نفسك ولا اية
بتظهرى مع الانتخابات ههههه


----------



## اني بل (23 أكتوبر 2015)

روزي86 قال:


> بجد يا اني الف شكر ليكي عشان فكراني
> كمان كلامك جميل زيك وانا اقل منه بكتير
> 
> تسلميلي يا قمر وربنا يخليكي ليا
> ...



انتي غالية ياقمر 
وانتي بالقلب دايماااا
ربنا يوفقك ويخليكي 
بتوحشيني دايمااا


----------



## أَمَة (24 أكتوبر 2015)

روزي حبيبتي انت عاملة زي القمر الأزرق نشوفه مرتين في السنة 

منورة ... وحشنا وجودك.


----------



## ميرنا (6 مارس 2018)

اني بل قال:


> نجمة أنارت سماء منتدانا بنور غير شكل ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الكلام ده علشانى صدقينى مستهلش بس كنت ناسية الباسورد ومش عارفة ادخل حقيقة وحشتونى


----------



## ميرنا (6 مارس 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ميرنا
> غااايبه بقالها كتييير لكن رغم غيابها هى موجوده فى قلوب الكل-- و نتمنى ترجع تانى
> الرب يكون معها و يديها سؤال قلبها امين يا رب



شكرا يا حب ربنا يخليكى ووحشتونى جدا


----------



## ميرنا (6 مارس 2018)

محبتكم كبيرة شكرا خالص لمحبتكم وفعلا مقدرش استغنى عن المنتدى ربنا يبارك تعبكم


----------



## اني بل (9 مارس 2018)

منورانا يا عسل 
انتو كلكم وحشني ذكرتوني بأحلى شئ عملته 

ربنا يخليكم ياغاليين


----------



## اني بل (19 مايو 2018)

صلاتي ربنا يرجعكم كلكم انتوا في قلوبنا دوما واحنا فاكرينكم ومش ممكن ننساكم يا احبة ربنا


----------



## اني بل (23 يونيو 2018)

فينك يادونا ليش مش باينة
إلي يعرف عنها حاجة يسلم عليها وأنا متأكدة بربنا أنه رح نسمع أخبار حلوة عنها هي أختنا مباركة والمتميزة


----------



## اني بل (24 يونيو 2018)

إزيك يا جرجس
منور وحشتنا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يونيو 2018)

موضوع كان بجد رائع أنى ... 
ذكرايات جميله


----------

